# MN USERS, and interested ladies support thread and recipes



## iaec06 (Nov 29, 2007)

I wanted those ladies that use MN to post your mix here so others can try them or even offer advice on mixing and so fort. I figure since there are many of you trying it again or even for thr first time can  come in this thread to check in, update your mixes and hair updates ( pics please . )also I feel that everyone has thier own opinion on using certain growth aids but for the ones not using and or not interested or  just browsing please keep negative comments to yourselves  thank you. I would like this thread to be positive .   I FEEL  IF YOU ARE GOING TO TRY MN PLEASE GIVE IT ATLEAST 2 WEEKS TO HAVE THE BEST COMPARISON BECAUSE I ALWAYS HAVE RESULTS AFTER THIS TIME FRAME .. HOWEVER IF YOU HAVE ANY PROBLEMS ( HEADACHES) WITH USING IT PLEASE FEEL FREE TO ASK ANY OF THE LADIES IN THIS THREAD THAT HAS POSTED WITH RESULTS ADVICE ON  MAYBE TWEEKING YOUR MIX .


POST YOUR RECIPE  
2 tubes Family dollar Brand MN $5.00
1/2 jar sulfur 8 grease (I think sulfur powder would be just fine for those worried about the ingredients in the grease.)
1/2 bottle bb moisterizing lotion
20 drops each rosemary and peppermint essential oil
3oz coconut oil
3oz castor oil
other oils I add are as follows 
1oz shea butter oil $.99
1oz tea tree oil ^
1oz olive oil ^
1oz grape seed oil ^
and I also add a generic oil called africas best oil 

this recipes makes about 4 8 oz bottles which last me a long time so when I get pms this is the only recipe I go by therefore you will have to decide your own proportions for a smaller batch ok.
Also I feel that as long as you have the MN, SULFUR, ESSENTIAL OILS, CARRIER OILS AND SOME TYPE OF MOISTERIZER .. IT SHOULD WORK 
I just liek to make a whole lot because the sulfur 8 grease needs to be whipped really good and the coconut oil melted and I don't which to do this very often .

HOW LONG HAVE YOU  BEEN USING IT This is my start date and pic  08/07


COMPARISON RESULTS  date and pic

10/07



HOW DO YOU APPLY IT  I add this mixture to my scalp every 2 days at night

NEW GROWTH PIC
 






ANY OTHER SUGGESTIONS OR SPECIAL NOTES YOU WISH TO ADD ABOUT YOUR MN REGIMINE  Here are a few  good helpful questions and ansewrs  another lady asked 
1. It's o.k. to heat ALL ingredients together or would that kill the properties of the MN? (I find that if I leave my coconut oil in a warm room, it does melt nicely without actually heating.) I only melt the coconut oil seperate and then I melt the SULFUR 8... I think melting the MN will ruin it for sure 

2. Once the mixture is applied to the scalp, is it o.k. to then massage and rub it in? yes it is ok to massage it in I just wear a plastic cap over my head for a few hours at night to let it penetrate .. but some wommen rub it in 

3. How often is the mixture applied to the scalp? Daily? Every other day? Twice a week? you can apply it as much as you want to I just do it every 2 days because I don't want too much build up 

To Iae06, looks like you got an inch a month or a bit more. yes I think i got about that much or so 

4. Can you explain other aspects of your regimen like shampoos/conditioner/deep conditioners/moisturizers? before i started going to the dominicans I washed every 2 weeks after i took out my cornrows.. poos i use mane and tale, CON, and panteene 
clarify with nexxus 
DC i use ORS replenishing pack, ORS hair mayo, alter ego garlic
moisturizing conditon- CON
leave ins - salerm 21 
ladies I used either or at different washes then I would blow dry my hair ..
now I only get roller set and i relax every 6 weeks 


5. Is this mixture drying? Does your scalp dry out? my scalp does not dry out infact i thick my scalp stays moist all day long but i natually have dry hair that is why i add so many oils and stuff.

6. Do you use any other growth aid? Topical or otherwise? I do not use any other growth aid no vitamins no shakes no nothing i have in the past but I have alwasy been a person to try one thing alone and see it effect and since the MN has gien me the most growth I have stucked with it.. 
I need to start taking a multi vitamin though also I DRINK 6 BOTTLES OF WATER A DAY 

7. No side effects like headaches, dry scalp, dandruff? back when i first heard about MN in feduary i tried it but did not add anything to it and boy did I get headches  then I was like I am going to try this again .. so I figured since everyone was making thier own MTG with all kinds of oils and stuff why not make my own mix of MN 

Also I Would like to add tha I have never had any extra shedding out of the norm due to using MN however I noticed that I have to either get a relaxer sooner or attemp to tame my NG ..


----------



## Nicole1976 (Nov 29, 2007)

Great thread!

*Current Recipe*:
2% Monistat (2 tablespoons)
Sulfur 8       (1 tablespoon)
Water         (6 tablespoons)


*Start Date*:
10/16/07  http://public.fotki.com/Nicole1976/experiments-2007/dscn0010.html


*Application*:
I put mix into a pointy noise bottle and I apply to my scalp only. 
I dont message it in.

This mix is working very well for me.  In the begining I had side affects, but I kept tweaking my recipe until I got it right.


----------



## iaec06 (Nov 29, 2007)

Nicole1976 said:


> Great thread!
> 
> *Current Recipe*:
> 2% Monistat (2 tablespoons)
> ...


your hair is very thick girl did MN do all that wow beautiful.. 
I have a questions though about your mix now
how long does this mix last you ?
the reason i ask is because I *think* that when you add water to certain things for a period  of time it becomes moldy.. now I am not sure but I will check to make sure and I will ask a friend ok.  
also if there any other ladies that know for sure about this  please feel free to correct this I would love to knoe aswell .


----------



## Nicole1976 (Nov 29, 2007)

Thank you 

BTW, it's the bush(Texlax) that makes it look thick.

I have a shedding problem too, that I believe I just got under control, I listed more infor on the topic in another thread (Related to weather) but  In short, I  think MSM does a great job for shedding.

About my mix I am not sure if the water is causing mold, I hope not .  

I try to apply every night(sometimes I forget) and it usually last for one week.  (I get that cold/slight-tingle/breezy-feeling).

MN has definitely given my a faster growth rate, I am not sure if it helped my shedding though but I am almost ready to make it a staple


----------



## Coffee (Nov 29, 2007)

Ok I started my M7 challenge on November 26th. I'm going to do it for 30 days before posting my results. I made up my mix the way I cook, I don't measure, just mixed until it looked and felt okay. Here is what I used:

1 tube FD M7
Dr. Miracles Grow Oil
Sulfer 8
Emu oil
Lavendar Oil
Rosemary/Noni Oil
Tea Tree Oil
Fantasia Moisterizing Oil
Coconut Oil
Shea Oil
Grape Seed Oil
Olive Oil
Peppermint Oil
Black Castor Oil
Carol's Daughter's Oils (3 different ones)
Surge 14

I just mixed it all together and put it in a plastic bottle with a pointed end. I part my hair and put it on my scalp and then massage it all in when I am finished. I plan on using it 3 x per week and wash & DC 2 times per week. I have a before picture, but I'm having problems trying to post it.


----------



## MuslimahTresses (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks for starting this thread. For those of us who relax, should we stop using it prior to relaxing our hair? Can we use it right after we relax or should we wait a while?


----------



## iaec06 (Nov 29, 2007)

april shower said:


> Thanks for starting this thread. For those of us who relax, should we stop using it prior to relaxing our hair? Can we use it right after we relax or should we wait a while?


I stop using a weekk b4 my relaxer and I start using a week after my relaser HTH


----------



## iaec06 (Nov 29, 2007)

Coffee said:


> Ok I started my M7 challenge on November 26th. I'm going to do it for 30 days before posting my results. I made up my mix the way I cook, I don't measure, just mixed until it looked and felt okay. Here is what I used:
> 
> 1 tube FD M7
> Dr. Miracles Grow Oil
> ...


 
I like this mix very much tell me where did you ge the emu oil and how much was it


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Nov 29, 2007)

I have been using it off and on since August. I havent used it in almost three weeks since I have been wearing my hair down and still have more growth than usual at this time and I am only four weeks post. My mix consist of

family dollar MN only
castor oil
evoo oil
coconut oil
rosemary essentail oil
peppermint essentail oil
cedarwood essentail oil
thyme essential oil

*ETA: This last time around I used two tubes that equals 4% to help balance with the oils.*

* When I make my next mix I plan to add Pomada De Azufre, which is a 10% sulfur ointment. Even though its 10% its not in a powder form, but in a very very creamy form and I will be adding glycerin to my mix also since sulfur can be so drying. I found this at a mexican store.


----------



## Coffee (Nov 29, 2007)

_*I like this mix very much tell me where did you ge the emu oil and how much was it*_

_I order my Emu Oil from here: The price depends on what you order._

http://lbemuoil.com/


----------



## SoOoNY (Nov 29, 2007)

Everyone's mix is so complicated... I feel like I need to add more to mine... let me know what you ladies think

2 tubes of FD MN 2%
BB Growth Serum
enough Amla oil to make it a guacamole color and make it less thick. 
Depending on how I feel I add Profectiv Growth Oil which has in:

  	 			 			 	    				 		 		 		     	 		 		 			 			 	 			 			 				  					 					 				  					 	Glycine Soja (Soybean Oil ) Lanolin Oil  					 				 			 	    				 		 		 		     	 		 		 			 			 	 			 			 				  					 					 				  					 					 	, C12-C14 Alkyl Benzoate  					 				 			 	    				 		 		 		     	 		 		 			 			 	 			 			 				  					 					 				  					 					 	, Olea Europaea (Fruit Oil) Olive 					 				 			 	    				 		 		 		     	 		 		 			 			 	 			 			 				  					 					 				  					 					 	, Triticum Vulgare Germ Oil (Wheat 					 				 			 	    				 		 		 		     	 		 		 			 			 	 			 			 				  					 					 				  					 					 )	, Cocos Nucifera Oil (Coconut 					 				 			 	    				 		 		 		     	 		 		 			 			 	 			 			 				  					 					 				  					 					 	), Simmondsia Chinensis Oil (Jojoba) 					 				 			 	    				 		 		 		     	 		 		 			 			 	 			 			 				  					 					 				  					 					 	, Vitis Vinifera Seed Oil (Grape) 					 				 			 	    				 		 		 		     	 		 		 			 			 	 			 			 				  					 					 				  					 					 	, Persia Gratissima Oil (Avocado) 					 				 			 	    				 		 		 		     	 		 		 			 			 	 			 			 				  					 					 				  					 					 	, Vitamin B2  					 				 			 	    				 		 		 		     	 		 		 			 			 	 			 			 				  					 					 				  					 					 	, Vitamin D  					 				 			 	    				 		 		 		     	 		 		 			 			 	 			 			 				  					 					 				  					 					 	, Vitamin A  					 				 			 	    				 		 		 		     	 		 		 			 			 	 			 			 				  					 					 				  					 					 	, Vitamin E  					 				 			 	    				 		 		 		     	 		 		 			 			 	 			 			 				  					 					 				  					 					 	, Vitamin K  					 				 			 	    				 		 		 		     	 		 		 			 			 	 			 			 				  					 					 				  					 					 	, Potassium  					 				 			 	    				 		 		 		     	 		 		 			 			 	 			 			 				  					 					 				  					 					 	, Linum Usitassimum Seed Oil (Flax) 					 				 			 	    				 		 		 		     	 		 		 			 			 	 			 			 				  					 					 				  					 					 	, Equisetum Hiemale Extract Horsetail 					 				 			 	    				 		 		 		     	 		 		 			 			 	 			 			 				  					 					 				  					 					 	, Silk Amino Acids  					 				 			 	    				 		 		 		     	 		 		 			 			 	 			 			 				  					 					 				  					 					 	, Triticum Vulgare Protein Wheat 					 				 			 	    				 		 		 		     	 		 		 			 			 	 			 			 				  					 					 				  					 					 	, Glycine Soja Protein Soybean 					 				 			 	    				 		 		 		     	 		 		 			 			 	 			 			 				  					 					 				  					 					 	, Hydrolyzed Oat Protein  					 				 			 	    				 		 		 		     	 		 		 			 			 	 			 			 				  					 					 				  					 					 	, Hydrolysed Vegetable Protein PC-Propyl Silanetriol  					 				 			 	    				 		 		 		     	 		 		 			 			 	 			 			 				  					 					 				  					 					 	, Phenyl Trimethicone  					 				 			 	    				 		 		 		     	 		 		 			 			 	 			 			 				  					 					 				  					 					 	, Zea Mays Oil Corn 					 				 			 	    				 		 		 		     	 		 		 			 			 	 			 			 				  					 					 				  					 					 	, BHA  					 				 			 	    				 		 		 		     	 		 		 			 			 	 			 			 				  					 					 				  					 					 	, BHT  					 				 			 	    				 		 		 		     	 		 		 			 			 	 			 			 				  					 					 				  					 					 	, Propylparaben  					 				 			 	    				 		 		 		     	 		 		 			 			 	 			 			 				  					 					 				  					 					 	, Fragrance Parfum



I usually massage it but now I think I might plastic cap my head and see how that works. If someone could put a pic of how they apply it and how much they apply to it i think it might be really helpful... for me anyways!


----------



## DaPPeR (Nov 30, 2007)

Thank you so much iaec06 for the inspiration..My MN mix is pretty much the same as yours, but without the essential oils and I apply it as a cream on the scalp. I apply every three days. Im in braids now, so if i see growth within 2 weeks (like MTG used to give, until I quit for this) I will know it truly works. Thanx!


----------



## Kacie (Nov 30, 2007)

I just made a mix with:

1 tube Family Dollar MN
1/2 jar of Lenzi's request
About 3 tbs. BT


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 30, 2007)

mrshicks2002 said:


> I have been using it off and on since August. I havent used it in almost three weeks since I have been wearing my hair down and still have more growth than usual at this time and I am only four weeks post. My mix consist of
> 
> family dollar MN only
> castor oil
> ...


 

I had this in my last mixture


----------



## iaec06 (Nov 30, 2007)

mrshicks2002 said:


> I have been using it off and on since August. I havent used it in almost three weeks since I have been wearing my hair down and still have more growth than usual at this time and I am only four weeks post. My mix consist of
> 
> family dollar MN only
> castor oil
> ...


 

hey girl can you post a pic of the pomade de azufre so that we all can see it TIA


----------



## iaec06 (Nov 30, 2007)

Coffee said:


> _*I like this mix very much tell me where did you ge the emu oil and how much was it*_
> 
> _I order my Emu Oil from here: The price depends on what you order._
> 
> http://lbemuoil.com/


 

oh thank you i will purchase this aswell .


----------



## iaec06 (Nov 30, 2007)

SoOoNY said:


> Everyone's mix is so complicated... I feel like I need to add more to mine... let me know what you ladies think
> 
> 2 tubes of FD MN 2%
> BB Growth Serum
> ...


girl your mix is just fine .. some people prefer less products in thiers .. for example High Priestess changed her mix and it has less ingriedients but I am sure it works better for her. If it works for you then keep what you have .


----------



## QB (Nov 30, 2007)

Hello, I just started to use mn on the 21st of November the family dollar brand I mixed it with Lenzi's Request and a little olive oil. I will post my results after 30 days.


----------



## iaec06 (Nov 30, 2007)

Kacie said:


> I just made a mix with:
> 
> 1 tube Family Dollar MN
> 1/2 jar of Lenzi's request
> About 3 tbs. BT


 
girl this mix is triple serious you have a combo of 3 growth aids tha we all know work so you better keep us updated I want to see


----------



## iaec06 (Nov 30, 2007)

gorgeoushair said:


> I had this in my last mixture


 
I want to see your NG it is about time girl I kno you been using for at least 2 weeks or so .. so give it up


----------



## iaec06 (Nov 30, 2007)

QB said:


> Hello, I just started to use mn on the 21st of November the family dollar brand I mixed it with Lenzi's Request and a little olive oil. I will post my results after 30 days.


 
 I kno you will get good growth


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Nov 30, 2007)

iaec06 said:


> hey girl can you post a pic of the pomade de azufre so that we all can see it TIA


 
Yes I sure can. Here is a picture and it was the only one that I could find online. Also I didnt meantion that when I use my mix, I apply it everyother day.


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Nov 30, 2007)

QB said:


> Hello, I just started to use mn on the 21st of November the family dollar brand I mixed it with Lenzi's Request and a little olive oil. I will post my results after 30 days.


 
Happy growing, you will love the growth!


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Nov 30, 2007)

Kacie said:


> I just made a mix with:
> 
> 1 tube Family Dollar MN
> 1/2 jar of Lenzi's request
> About 3 tbs. BT


 
Wow you are not playing at all. Girl I cant wait to see your updates because with what you are using it should be something serious.

Happy Growing!


----------



## QB (Nov 30, 2007)

iaec06 said:


> I for you and I kno you will get good growth



Hi, I'm a little confused on what you are saying, but I understood the most important part about good growth. Thanks


----------



## lilamae (Nov 30, 2007)

MN
Egg Yolk
Coconut oil
( in this order every 2 days) Wait... actually I put the yolk on first

Keeping it rather *simple* but i'm definately see results already. Comparison pics just before Xmas when I get a relaxer touch up.


----------



## lucy (Nov 30, 2007)

question ladies, I'm new to this and have been trying to do the MN using iaec06's formula minus the essential oils.  I find it a bit oily though and cannot apply as frequent as I'd like because of this.  Should my mixture be really oily, or should it be tweaked.  Should I just do more frequent washes in between?


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Nov 30, 2007)

lucy said:


> question ladies, I'm new to this and have been trying to do the MN using iaec06's formula minus the essential oils. I find it a bit oily though and cannot apply as frequent as I'd like because of this. Should my mixture be really oily, or should it be tweaked. Should I just do more frequent washes in between?


 
*Sorry but I just ETA that the last time I used two tubes of MN to help with the problem of all the oilyness. So using two tubes helped me balance it and my mixture is more like a creamy oily texture. *

*With using this mixture I still only wash at least once a week.*


----------



## iaec06 (Nov 30, 2007)

QB said:


> Hi, I'm a little confused on what you are saying, but I understood the most important part about good growth. Thanks


 
girl major typo i did correct it though my baby was under the desk and i was typing and trying to pull her out at the same time


----------



## iaec06 (Nov 30, 2007)

lilamae said:


> MN
> Egg Yolk
> Coconut oil
> ( in this order every 2 days) Wait... actually I put the yolk on first
> ...


 
ok tell me about how you do all of this .. do you wash the egg out and what else TIA


----------



## iaec06 (Nov 30, 2007)

lucy said:


> question ladies, I'm new to this and have been trying to do the MN using iaec06's formula minus the essential oils. I find it a bit oily though and cannot apply as frequent as I'd like because of this. Should my mixture be really oily, or should it be tweaked. Should I just do more frequent washes in between?


 
My mix is very creamy as miss hicks said about the 2 tubes do you use 2 tubes or just 1.. also you can use less oil if you would like. i know that I need it because I have a dry head and my hair is like a sponge and sucks up whatever I put on it. ladies please remember there is really no wrong mix because the MN  cleans the scalp which promote faster growth . 

I know a girl that only use the MN and the sulfur 8 grease and she got awesome growth aswell ok.

also mrs. hicks can you please post the link on MN in this thread so we al can have a reference to look at instead of doing extensive searches. TIA


----------



## mch5683 (Nov 30, 2007)

I just started again with my mixture recently because my nape is constantly breaking off and i thought this as well as some other changes would help.

Anywho, I use:

1 tube Anybrand MN (usually Walmart or Target brand)
EVOO Oil
Coconut Oil
Amla Oil

Since reading this thread on my next batch I will add a few drops of my pepermint oil.

Thanks for this thread...right on time!


----------



## LovelyRo (Nov 30, 2007)

My last mn mix did nothing for me.  I read through this thread yesterday and realized that it could have been because I HEATED the MN.  So I added some unheated MN to my mixture.  I hope that I get good results this time.  I was used the mixture on and off for the month of November.  I had gotten really good results before this!


----------



## lucy (Nov 30, 2007)

mrshicks2002 said:
			
		

> *Sorry but I just ETA that the last time I used two tubes of MN to help with the problem of all the oilyness. So using two tubes helped me balance it and my mixture is more like a creamy oily texture. *
> 
> *With using this mixture I still only wash at least once a week.*



thanks, I'm trying to stick to washing only once a week, since the weather is cool. 



iaec06 said:


> My mix is very creamy as miss hicks said about the 2 tubes do you use 2 tubes or just 1.. also you can use less oil if you would like. i know that I need it because I have a dry head and my hair is like a sponge and sucks up whatever I put on it. ladies please remember there is really no wrong mix because the MN  cleans the scalp which promote faster growth .
> 
> I know a girl that only use the MN and the sulfur 8 grease and she got awesome growth aswell ok.



I used 2 tubes, but its still leaves my hair really oily.  I think I'm gonna pour out some of the oil, or just be easy on applying it, until I'm in braids or a sew-in.


----------



## iaec06 (Nov 30, 2007)

mch5683 said:


> I just started again with my mixture recently because my nape is constantly breaking off and i thought this as well as some other changes would help.
> 
> Anywho, I use:
> 
> ...


very good and your hair is beautiful .


----------



## iaec06 (Nov 30, 2007)

ladyrah05 said:


> My last mn mix did nothing for me. I read through this thread yesterday and realized that it could have been because I HEATED the MN. So I added some unheated MN to my mixture. I hope that I get good results this time. I was used the mixture on and off for the month of November. I had gotten really good results before this![/quote]
> 
> ok I am so sorry that you heated the MN I know that it must have ruin the MN. anyway we live and learn and I know that you will get growth ok. also did you say you got growth when you tried it again or what


----------



## iaec06 (Nov 30, 2007)

lucy said:


> thanks, I'm trying to stick to washing only once a week, since the weather is cool.
> 
> 
> 
> I used 2 tubes, but its still leaves my hair really oily. I think I'm gonna pour out some of the oil, or just be easy on applying it, until I'm in braids or a sew-in.


 
that is great and I also pm other options to you.
i like your cornrow idea as well. 
this is how I feel about cornrows and why they work for me . synthetic hair is very drying to hair and anyform of no manipulation in braids usually grow the hair IMO so to me the use of my MN mix has all the moister and oils to maintain my hair and to combat drying . if you all see how my hair looks the day after I apply my mix it is well moisterized and no film on my scalp .. but again everyone is totally different and can't take much of anything on thier scalp so ladies figure out what is the right consistency in mixture for you . and keep up this thread


----------



## Sojournertruth (Nov 30, 2007)

I keep my MN mix simple.  I part my hair apply MD on my scalp then apply BT ( Boundless Tresses).  I have also found that applying some BT to my strands strengthens them.


----------



## iaec06 (Nov 30, 2007)

Sojournertruth said:


> I keep my MN mix simple. I part my hair apply MD on my scalp then apply BT ( Boundless Tresses). I have also found that applying some BT to my strands strengthens them.


 
wow that is very good to hear maybe the ladies that use the MN bt mix can also try this thanks


----------



## dlove (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

My MN mix, shaken well, consist of: 

2 tubes of Family $ MN
EVOO
Coconut Oil
Giovanni Direct Leave In (most of the ingredients have essential oils- rosemary, etc.)
I have been MNing for a month.  I BC'd in April and got a lower cut for shaping purposes in May.  My hair is 3 inches in its shrunken state, 4 inches stretched.  The only way I know my hair is growing is when I plait it up at night.  Ladies, the plaits are getting long....  I may straighten it for Christmas to check on length.


----------



## iaec06 (Nov 30, 2007)

dlove said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> My MN mix, shaken well, consist of:
> 
> ...


 
please take pics of your NG b4 you press so that we can see your results ok. good for you on your growth girl


----------



## Aggie (Nov 30, 2007)

Okay this is a nice thread to keep up with our MN progress. I'm a newbie but I'm all up in this one. I started using MN officially on November 11th. I want to keep this up for at least 6 or 7 months. I have a big trip planned to go to my niece's wedding in Canada next August and I want looooong hair. 

I pretty much use iaec06 recipe but I tweaked a little bit. This is my recipe:- 


*2 tubes of MN (monistat 7 and will be using monistat 3 later)*
*1/2 jar sulfur 8 grease (add 1 Tbsp flowers of sulfur powder)*
*12 drops each of peppermint, tea tree and rosemary essential oils *
*6 drops each of cedarwood and ylang ylang essential oils*
*1oz African shea butter oil (from amazon.com) *
*3oz castor oil*
*3oz coconut oil*
*2oz surge plus 14 hair revitalizer*
*1oz extra virgin olive oil*
*2oz jojoba oil*
*1oz grapeseed oil*
*1oz vegetable glycerine*
*1oz Africa's Best carrot-tea tree oil*
*3oz BB oil moisturizer (pink and white bottle)*
*2oz BB moisturizing growth lotion (has amla in it)*

I have to make a big batch because I don't have the time to make it as I go. That is just too time consuming and tiring for me. 

Note - I just ordered my *Boundless Tresses* yesterday so some more tweaking will be done when it arrives. I may just decide to use it on my scalp every morning and wear it during the day under my fashionable wigs. 

*TASHA - YOU ROCK!!!!!!*

*THANKS GURL.*


----------



## pear (Dec 1, 2007)

I made your mix on Thursday!

I pretty much followed your recipe but did half the batch.  The changes I made were to up the amount of tea tree oil, I added jojoba oil, deleted the grapeseed oil (didn't have any) and I added an ounce of "Hot Six" oil.  I have been applying it daily.  I really like the creamy consistency and the fact that it is not extremely oily.  I like the way my scalp feels moisturized and I also like the slight tingly feeling on my scalp when applied.

I am hoping that this will help reduce my dry, flaky scalp and help my edges to grow (relaxers have made them virtually non-existant!).

Thank you for sharing your recipe.  Your growth is AMAZING!!!!!!


----------



## mch5683 (Dec 1, 2007)

iaec06 said:


> very good and your hair is beautiful .


 

Thank You for the compliment.  This picture was taken before my nape setback...it's not looking like this at the moment, but I am determined to nurse my nape back to health.  I am very impressed with your progress. At what rate did your hair grow before using the mn?

Also, I went to Family Dollar but could not find any MN.  Is there something special about the one from family dollar (aside from the obvious-the price).  Does it have a heavier % of the sulfur? erplexed


----------



## Creatividual (Dec 1, 2007)

Here's my MN mix recipe: 

ORS Hair Fertilizer 
tube of Monistat MN 2%
10 drops peppermint oil
10 drips rosemary oil

I apply it to my scalp every other night. 

I started using it a couple weeks after my October relaxer and within 2 weeks, my hair started growing like crazy. My NG is thicker and even softer. I plan on relaxing the end of this month. Let's see how much growth I get!


----------



## almondjoi85 (Dec 1, 2007)

GOSH ... after reading what everyone has to say. I think i'm going to family dollar tomorrow morning to get some MN and start mixing.  I really didn't wanna put u know what cream on my head but i want some super growth too!


----------



## PhoenixRose360 (Dec 1, 2007)

I just started using the MN mix last weekend.  Here's my mix

1 tube of Family Dollar MN
1 tube of Dollar Tree Athlete's foot 
1 oz Shea Butter oil
1 oz Aloe Vera Oil
1 oz Carrot Oil
1 oz Tea Tree Oil

I put the mixture in the microwave to loosen up the MN and Athlete's foot mixture and added the oils.  So far so good, I've been using the mixture every other nite, but it makes my hair kinda greasy.  I think the next time I mix this, I won't put as much oil.  I use the pointy tipped applicator, part my hair, apply it to my scalp and massage it in.


----------



## Alisha08 (Dec 1, 2007)

Hey ladies, and great thread OP!! I just bought some MN and want to make a mix of it and Tea Tree Oil but I have a quick question: *are ya'll using the INTERNAL cream or the EXTERNAL cream* (if ya know what I mean)??? Because the internal cream in my box has 4& MN in it, while the external has 2%.


----------



## wannabelong (Dec 1, 2007)

How long should we use MN before taking a break?


----------



## Hair2Dye4 (Dec 1, 2007)

almondjoi85 said:


> GOSH ... after reading what everyone has to say. I think i'm going to family dollar tomorrow morning to get some MN and start mixing. I really didn't wanna put u know what cream on my head but i want some super growth too!


 

Me too gurl!!


----------



## dreysonsmommy2011 (Dec 2, 2007)

POST YOUR RECIPE Mine is simple
1 or 2 tubes of MN (Dollar General Brand)
2 squirts of 024(pics in fotki)
HOW LONG HAVE YOU BEEN USING IT COMPARISON RESULTS going on 6 months

HOW DO YOU APPLY IT As if I were "greasing" my scalp
NEW GROWTH PIC in fotki


I apply daily, every other day when I am lazy

Posting updates on Jan.10,2008 so stay tuned to my fotki


----------



## iaec06 (Dec 2, 2007)

nikkipoo said:


> POST YOUR RECIPE Mine is simple
> 1 or 2 tubes of MN (Dollar General Brand)
> 2 squirts of 024(pics in fotki)
> HOW LONG HAVE YOU BEEN USING IT COMPARISON RESULTS going on 6 months
> ...


girl I was wondering when you were going to get in here, thanks for posting ok .


----------



## Peaches75 (Dec 2, 2007)

2 tubes of Family Dollar Brand MN
BB growth lotion
BT

I put it in a bottle and apply it every other day, but after seeing some of your recipes I think I would like to switch mine up a bit. When I first did it I used sulfur 8 & mn and I saw good growth but my hair would feel greasy that is why i decided to go with a lotion this time, but we'll see.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 2, 2007)

Can I get some feedback on what I'm planning to do? I want a "grease like" texture to my mix.

1 tablespoon MN
2 tablespoon BT revitalizing hair balm
1 tablespoon almond oil

Do you think this will work? I'l probably start this after the holidays.


----------



## iaec06 (Dec 2, 2007)

jazzykate said:


> 2 tubes of Family Dollar Brand MN
> BB growth lotion
> BT
> 
> ...


 
that is why I started this thread so that ladies can find different recipes and suggestions .. I hope this one is no to greasy for you .


----------



## iaec06 (Dec 2, 2007)

IvyHair said:


> Can I get some feedback on what I'm planning to do? I want a "grease like" texture to my mix.
> 
> 1 tablespoon MN
> 2 tablespoon BT revitalizing hair balm
> ...


 
Is the bt balm a solid like regular grease ?
well  I think if it is then you pretty much got what you desire in this mix. ok .
but if not then you may need some unpertrolium ( you may want to do a search o n this ok ) I have never used it but read on another forum that this can give themix a  grease texture


----------



## DaPPeR (Dec 7, 2007)

although no one will believe me because i dont have pics to prove ( no digital cam) this MN mix definitely works!  I got kinky twist done two weeks ago and the new growth is unbelieveable. I apply every two days also. Thanx Tasha!


----------



## iaec06 (Dec 8, 2007)

DaPPeR said:


> although no one will believe me because i dont have pics to prove ( no digital cam) this MN mix definitely works!  I got kinky twist done two weeks ago and the new growth is unbelieveable. I apply every two days also. Thanx Tasha!


GIRL I believe you and so what that you don't have a camera yet ..maybe santa will bring you one this year ( fingers crossed)   I am happy that your hair is thriving .


----------



## Mandy4610 (Dec 8, 2007)

iaec06 said:


> I wanted those ladies that use MN to post your mix here so others can try them or even offer advice on mixing and so fort. I figure since there are many of you trying it again or even for thr first time can come in this thread to check in, update your mixes and hair updates ( pics please . )also I feel that everyone has thier own opinion on using certain growth aids but for the ones not using and or not interested or just browsing please keep negative comments to yourselves thank you. I would like this thread to be positive . I FEEL IF YOU ARE GOING TO TRY MN PLEASE GIVE IT ATLEAST 2 WEEKS TO HAVE THE BEST COMPARISON BECAUSE I ALWAYS HAVE RESULTS AFTER THIS TIME FRAME .. HOWEVER IF YOU HAVE ANY PROBLEMS ( HEADACHES) WITH USING IT PLEASE FEEL FREE TO ASK ANY OF THE LADIES IN THIS THREAD THAT HAS POSTED WITH RESULTS ADVICE ON MAYBE TWEEKING YOUR MIX .
> 
> 
> POST YOUR RECIPE
> ...


How big are your MN tubes?


----------



## Mandy4610 (Dec 8, 2007)

This is what I am planning to use

1 tube MN monistat 2%
1/2 jar of sulfur 8  (should I melt the sulfur 8?)
EVOO
castor oil
carrot oil
and maybe BT (not sure yet, too much at the same time?)

I have to figue out how much of the oils I am supposed to add.

Question for those using Monistat 4%. where do you get this from? The only one I found was the one in the prefilled applicators. So, do you empty the applicators or is the a one that comes in a tube and is 4%. I only found 2% in the tube.


----------



## aloof one (Dec 8, 2007)

*Well the stuff does work.* I can't be sure because I'm transitioning, but I am almost positive I can see a brand new wave in my hair (not to mention it is sore like it just popped up) that is about a cm long. I just noticed it today, but it wasn't there before I started MN two weeks ago.

 I have been getting the itchies (or maybe what yall call headaches) within a day of putting the stuff on-- *everytime *I use it. After I wash & dry my hair I put just the 2% MN on my scalp. The next day I use my mix, which is basically like iaec06's concoction but a few more random things I tossed in for good measure. It moisturizes my scalp in case the plain MN dried it out. Plus I just want to get the most I can in before I wash again. Then probably the next day I may wash because I hate that greasy feeling on my scalp and my hair feels dull after three days anyway. Then I just start over.

I read on the LHC that they put it on in the morning and wash it off at night, or leave it on for 5 hours before rinsing... do you think that would even work, being on so short of a time?


----------



## Mandy4610 (Dec 10, 2007)

Mandy4610 said:


> This is what I am planning to use
> 
> 1 tube MN monistat 2%
> 1/2 jar of sulfur 8 (should I melt the sulfur 8?)
> ...


Does anyone have suggestions for me please and thank you.


----------



## crazydaze911 (Dec 11, 2007)

I mix a generic MN creme with various oils and shake.  But basically the MN creme just sits on the bottom of the applicator bottle.  Am i still getting the benefits - is the MN properties 'leaking' into the oil or smthg? TIA for answering my slightly stupid question


----------



## amber815 (Dec 11, 2007)

I have been lurking in the MN threads for a while and I am thinking about concocting my own mix. I was wondering if anyone uses surge 14 in their mix? I have a bottle sitting here that I have only used once and I want a mix that is more creamy than greasy so I don't be walking aroung looking like a hot greasy mess everyday! lol


----------



## DreadlockedLady0171 (Dec 11, 2007)

Here's my recipe that I made and just started using yesterday.
1 tube MN 2%
1/2 jar Sulfur 8
1T grapeseed oil
1T castor oil
1T olive oil

I put that on my scalp beginning last nite but I hate that sulfur smell . 
For now, I am just going to use it on my edges until I get some EO's and use a different recipe.


----------



## daniemoy (Dec 11, 2007)

I've been using for a month...Growth Pics below


----------



## Aggie (Dec 11, 2007)

amber815 said:


> I have been lurking in the MN threads for a while and I am thinking about concocting my own mix. I was wondering if anyone uses surge 14 in their mix? I have a bottle sitting here that I have only used once and I want a mix that is more creamy than greasy so I don't be walking aroung looking like a hot greasy mess everyday! lol


 
I use about 1 - 2oz of surge plus 14 in my mn mix. It's very drying if you don't use some kind of water-based moisturizer in the mix, like BB oil moisturizer or you could use mane and tail oilive oil and/or carrot  oil both in the jar. They're great hair moisturizers that do not contain any mineral oil or petrolatum.


----------



## Tamrin (Dec 11, 2007)

I have two mixes one with a  water based moisturizer: 
ORS olive oil, 
1tsp of sulfur, 
1 tube of NN (family dollar)
10 drops of Rosemary oil

 The other is a spray mix:

purified water
1 tube of MN
3 table spoons of Glycerine
2 table spoons of Salerm 21 leave in
10 drops of rosemary oil

I shake it up and spray onmy scalp since Im in twists for a while My scalp loves it. Feels nice and fresh.


----------



## nappity (Dec 11, 2007)

ok I'm on my way to family dollar- gonna start this and Henna for the new year.
You all are a bad financial habit


----------



## Coffee (Dec 11, 2007)

I am half way though my 30 day trial using my M7 mixture, and as of today there is about 1/4 inch new growth!! The trial ends on December 26th when I will post before amd after pictures if I can figure out how to size them.!!


----------



## amber815 (Dec 12, 2007)

thanks aggie! starting in january i think i will come up with my own mix and track my progress.


----------



## nappity (Dec 13, 2007)

Okay yall convinced me !
I mixed one tube of Family Dollar MN
5 tablets of MSM dissolved in a teaspoon of water in the microwave( Cant stand the smell of Sulfur-8
Creamy Virgin Coconut oil 1 tsp
Weleda Rosemary Oil I tsp cause it has lavender and alot of nice essential oils
2 drops of rosemary E.O.
and put it in a Tupperware to marinate.
My avatar will me my baseline picture and Ill journal my results


----------



## Tebby1017 (Dec 13, 2007)

nappity4b said:


> Okay yall convinced me !
> I mixed one tube of Family Dollar MN
> 5 tablets of MSM dissolved in a teaspoon of water in the microwave( Cant stand the smell of Sulfur-8
> Creamy Virgin Coconut oil 1 tsp
> ...



Have you tried MSM powder? I used to take it for joint health.  You can get it from http://www.puritanspride.com .


----------



## nappity (Dec 13, 2007)

Tebby1017 said:


> Have you tried MSM powder? I used to take it for joint health.  You can get it from http://www.puritanspride.com .


Thanks Ill do that when I finish this huge bottle I bought from Sam'sclub


----------



## Tebby1017 (Dec 13, 2007)

No prob...I just figered it would be a little easier for you.  I mainly took it for joints, like I said, but I did use it for one scalp treatment that I used to make and it was a lot easer to use than the pill/capsule form.

Tebby


----------



## LovelyRo (Dec 13, 2007)

iaec06 said:


> ladyrah05 said:
> 
> 
> > My last mn mix did nothing for me. I read through this thread yesterday and realized that it could have been because I HEATED the MN. So I added some unheated MN to my mixture. I hope that I get good results this time. I was used the mixture on and off for the month of November. I had gotten really good results before this![/quote]
> ...


----------



## Aggie (Dec 13, 2007)

amber815 said:


> thanks aggie! starting in january i think i will come up with my own mix and track my progress.


 
You're very welcomed honey.


----------



## LABETT (Dec 13, 2007)

I have been getting good results with my mixture of
Virgin Hair Vertilizer
Family Dollar MN
Coconut Oil
EMU Oil
JBCO


----------



## iaec06 (Dec 17, 2007)

ladies I am so sorry I am now checking in I had guest in from the  Bahamas and it was a bunch also they brought me the gift of the flu that my entire family is fighting together . I will get to all your pms very soon 
I am so thankful that the ladies are answering the questions for me thanks bunches...


----------



## iaec06 (Dec 17, 2007)

Mandy4610 said:


> How big are your MN tubes?


girl i guess regular size but others can chime in on this one


----------



## iaec06 (Dec 17, 2007)

Mandy4610 said:


> Does anyone have suggestions for me please and thank you.


 
your mix is very goo d let me know how it goes ok


----------



## iaec06 (Dec 17, 2007)

crazydaze911 said:


> I mix a generic MN creme with various oils and shake. But basically the MN creme just sits on the bottom of the applicator bottle. Am i still getting the benefits - is the MN properties 'leaking' into the oil or smthg? TIA for answering my slightly stupid question


 
shake it up like a salt shaker


----------



## iaec06 (Dec 17, 2007)

NaturalgurlAZ said:


> Here's my recipe that I made and just started using yesterday.
> 1 tube MN 2%
> 1/2 jar Sulfur 8
> 1T grapeseed oil
> ...


 
 well i know that the peppermint oil works for me as far as for the scent


----------



## iaec06 (Dec 17, 2007)

daniemoy said:


> I've been using for a month...Growth Pics below


girl how much inches did you get it liooks like alot ...good job keep up the great work


----------



## iaec06 (Dec 17, 2007)

Aggie said:


> I use about 1 - 2oz of surge plus 14 in my mn mix. It's very drying if you don't use some kind of water-based moisturizer in the mix, like BB oil moisturizer or you could use mane and tail oilive oil and/or carrot oil both in the jar. They're great hair moisturizers that do not contain any mineral oil or petrolatum.


 
ok aggie this is the thruth and i see the growth on that head good work girl


----------



## iaec06 (Dec 17, 2007)

Closer1 said:


> I have two mixes one with a water based moisturizer:
> ORS olive oil,
> 1tsp of sulfur,
> 1 tube of NN (family dollar)
> ...


 
i like this mix


----------



## iaec06 (Dec 17, 2007)

nappity4b said:


> Okay yall convinced me !
> I mixed one tube of Family Dollar MN
> 5 tablets of MSM dissolved in a teaspoon of water in the microwave( Cant stand the smell of Sulfur-8
> Creamy Virgin Coconut oil 1 tsp
> ...


 
GOOD LUCH AND HAPPY GROWING


----------



## iaec06 (Dec 17, 2007)

LABETT said:


> I have been getting good results with my mixture of
> Virgin Hair Vertilizer
> Family Dollar MN
> Coconut Oil
> ...


GOOD FOR YOU AND WE ARE PROOF THAT THE MN WORKS ..


----------



## 2grlsandme (Dec 18, 2007)

Ooh I love this thread.  I started my MN journey1 week ago and I hope I get the same results as all here.  happy growing everyone..


----------



## lilamae (Dec 18, 2007)

dang..these recipes are too darn complicated... one drop of this, 2 drops of that...what ever happened to K. I. S. S? I hear of many people getting results on MN alone so why we gotta be all extra with it.

And how do you know what's causing the growth if you have 17 ingredients? i dunno....but for me it's just this simple:

1. MN
2. Coconut oil

This mix got me 1.5 inches in five weeks. so take that!.. witch brewers Besides, don't y'all know the saying...*less is more* 

(hec i might have to turn this into my own thread)


----------



## nappity (Dec 18, 2007)

lilamae said:


> dang..these recipes are too darn complicated... one drop of this, 2 drops of that...what ever happened to K. I. S. S? I hear of many people getting results on MN alone so why we gotta be all extra with it.
> 
> And how do you know what's causing the growth if you have 17 ingredients? i dunno....but for me it's just this simple:
> 
> ...



I'm glad it works for you without sulfur cause i was afraid that since i didn't use sulfur 8 I was waisting my time. I'm not gonna measure till April cause i did a baseline measurement this month and my avatar is my base length and well see what happens. I'm also doing AAA so it'll be cumulative feedback. But I have the day to days in my journal.


----------



## EMJazzy (Dec 18, 2007)

Subscribing to this thread!!!


----------



## Babydall818 (Dec 18, 2007)

Okay....I'm thinkin of gettin in on this since my MTG is done 

Which is best though...2% , 4% , Monstait, Family $ brand?


And Do you have to use Oils and stuff because it dries out the hair?


----------



## iaec06 (Dec 18, 2007)

Babydall818 said:


> Okay....I'm thinkin of gettin in on this since my MTG is done
> 
> Which is best though...2% , 4% , Monstait, Family $ brand?
> 
> ...


 
I use the 2% but I am sure 4% will do the same . as far as for oils what ever you feel compliments your hair is fine for you ok. happy growing .


----------



## iaec06 (Dec 18, 2007)

lilamae said:


> dang..these recipes are too darn complicated... one drop of this, 2 drops of that...what ever happened to K. I. S. S? I hear of many people getting results on MN alone so why we gotta be all extra with it.
> 
> And how do you know what's causing the growth if you have 17 ingredients? i dunno....but for me it's just this simple:
> 
> ...


 
I am so glad that you are getting results from the mix that you have. However I made my mix for me and if others prefer to put more ingredients or less it is fine. I do remeber stating that whatever works for your head is fine .. this thread is all about support for those using MN and those who wish to use it . again it is good to know that you got results from your mix and I am sure others appreciate your post aswell 

also I don't consider this my thread so feel free to answer any questions or concerns regarding your experiences regarding MN to interested ladies ok .... PEACE....


----------



## Sui Topi (Dec 18, 2007)

I started and got one inch of growth in a month and then I got lazy...now, I'm alternating weekly between no manipulation one week and the next, every other day aftere co washing, I apply my mn mix which consists of Hollywood beauty castor oil grease, 2% MN (Monistat) and Tucuma butter. The first batch I made was hollywood beauty, mango butter, almond oil, grapeseed oil, olive oil, alma oil and 2% MN. They both give me headaches but Its bearable


----------



## lilamae (Dec 18, 2007)

iaec06 said:


> I am so glad that you are getting results from the mix that you have. However I made my mix for me and if others prefer to put more ingredients or less it is fine. I do remeber stating that whatever works for your head is fine .. this thread is all about support for those using MN and those who wish to use it . again it is good to know that you got results from your mix and I am sure others appreciate your post aswell
> 
> also I don't consider this my thread so feel free to answer any questions or concerns regarding your experiences regarding MN to interested ladies ok .... PEACE....


 
Your exactly right. I was just looking at the some of the ingredients like dang.  But your right about different stuff working for different people.


----------



## missnurselady (Dec 18, 2007)

I made my mix today after waiting forever and a day for my 10% sulfur ointment(that I didnt even use). I mixed one tube of Family Dollar MN, castor oil, left over BT, remainder of my MTG, a cap of amla, couple drops of rosemary EO, and Peppermint EO( I need to add more, I cant feel the tingle). Once this is gone I will plan one making a mix using the10% sulfur ointment rosemary and peppermint, almond and castor oil and of course family dollar MN.


----------



## blsn27 (Dec 19, 2007)

I am a newbie here and I have a confession to make.  After much lurking on the MN board I decided to quietly give it a try.  If it worked great, if it didn't I'd try something else. After just using it for just 2 weeks my hair was thicker than it had ever been and my sides and nape are growing back in quite nicely.  Now I have been using it a month, and my hair is getting so thick...I even broke a comb in it!! I just made a new jar because the first time I had only made a little bit. This stuff is great!!


----------



## Peaches75 (Dec 19, 2007)

blsn27 said:


> I am a newbie here and I have a confession to make. After much lurking on the MN board I decided to quietly give it a try. If it worked great, if it didn't I'd try something else. After just using it for just 2 weeks my hair was thicker than it had ever been and my sides and nape are growing back in quite nicely. Now I have been using it a month, and my hair is getting so thick...I even broke a comb in it!! I just made a new jar because the first time I had only made a little bit. This stuff is great!!


 
What did you mix your mn with?


----------



## blsn27 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mine was a true "witch's brew" lol

isoplus natural remedy avacado oil conditioner
20 drops rosemary
20 drops peppermint
WGHO
a tsp of ORS scalp stimulant
2 tube 2% MN (family dollar brand)

Should make a 4oz jar.  Also after I apply it to my scalp I massage my scalp for a good 5 mins and put on my satin cap (i only apply it b4 bed).


----------



## pistachio (Dec 20, 2007)

Congrats on all the growth everyone's getting.  I tried MN before but only for a week becauei w orried about the mineral oil/petroleum that was in the Monistat cream.  Are there any that contain neither?  If so, then I'll add it to my MTG concoction.  I've already gotten 3/4" last month when I normally get 1/4"-1/2" in the winter months hopefully I can get 1" in a month to elevate my "baller status"


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Dec 20, 2007)

blsn27 said:


> Mine was a true "witch's brew" lol
> 
> isoplus natural remedy avacado oil conditioner
> 20 drops rosemary
> ...


 
Thank you, sweetheart! 

I may try this after my relaxer...


----------



## Gemini350z (Dec 20, 2007)

Hm maybe i will keep it simple next batch!


----------



## OrangeMoon (Dec 20, 2007)

I thought the picture would show up but it's too large. Anywho that a look let me know what you think?


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Dec 20, 2007)

Wow your hair is really growing. It look like you have gained 2 inches in two months from the looks of the picture. Congrats.





OrangeMoon said:


> I thought the picture would show up but it's too large. Anywho that a look let me know what you think?


----------



## iaec06 (Dec 20, 2007)

OrangeMoon said:


> I thought the picture would show up but it's too large. Anywho that a look let me know what you think?


 
hey I can't see the pics is there another link please


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Dec 20, 2007)

OrangeMoon said:


> I thought the picture would show up but it's too large. Anywho that a look let me know what you think?



Sweetheart, the picture didn't show up when I clicked.


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Dec 20, 2007)

Well I've been using my mn mix since 11/20. I guess today is the month check in but my mom's not here with her digicam (which doesn't work half the time anyways) yet. So you guys will have to take my word for it lol. My MN mix is:
1 tube of Family dollar MN
bb moisturizing lotion
surge plus 14
1 4oz. jar sulfur 8
tea tree oil
wonder six (or eight or whatever) oil
sometimes castor oil (when i remember)
10 drops rosemary EO
10 drops peppermint EO
I only measure the EO's because they're expensive. Everything I else I slap in until my applicator bottle is full and i only melt the sulfur 8 (by the way this only makes 1 applicator bottle which lasts me like 3-4 weeks). I apply it every other night before I put on my silk scarf and it has a very creamy, cool, tingly texture/ feeling. So since I put in my cornrows on 11/20 it seems my hair has grown different lengths in different places. Now my SO taught me this really cool way of measuring things without a tape (it was while I was harassing him to tell me how much ng I had cuz i couldnt tell). He used to be a welder and he told me that from the tip of your finger to your first joint is 1 inch and to the next joint is 2 inches and to where it meets your hand 3 inches (I think this is what he told me). anyways in the back where it grows the fastest I have almost 2 inches (to the second joint), in the middle of my head I have like 1.5 inches, and the front i have a solid inch (one finger joint). Unfortunately i dont have a cam yet but trust i gain nothin from lying and i wouldnt neway and i do have cornrows in too which makes my hair grow fast also


----------



## ttlayli (Dec 20, 2007)

Hey Ladies!!! I just started using MN this week!!! I hope it's not too late! 

I used a whole tub of MN 7
Some Peppermint oil
Coconut oil
Mango Butter

That's it! 

I first applied on Monday...then again last night. As of today, my scalp has been a little sore...more so tender to the touch, but a couple of the ladies have been saying that it may be a growth spurt!  I hope so!!


----------



## nappity (Dec 20, 2007)

I wanna see! I wanna see!

(side note- I found 10% sulfur ointment with no oils at Walgreens in the Hispanic hair care section. Its made in  Paramount California ( so it's content has to be regulated )and says:

penetrates pores of the skin
dries and clears pimples and blackheads
helps to keep new pimples from forming
oil free, water washable base.
It doesnt seem to smell as bad as I remember sulfur8 smelling- or was that the Black Dax??


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Dec 20, 2007)

I don't have pics to post b/c my temple area wasn't visibly noticeable to most but I knew they were thin due to postpartum hair loss. I started using the MN mix on my temples and rest of my scalp on November 17th. Today is December 20th & I can no longer tell exactly where the thin spots were. It definitely grew my temples back in a flash. (BTW I was also using Surge) With me being natural, it's harder to tell what my growth was in inches. Maybe I'll do measurements the next time I flat iron & flat iron again in a month or so & see if I'm getting the infamous inch in a month like others. Well that's my testimony...
BTW my mix is 1 tube of MN & a lil of each (didn't do any concrete measuring): BB Oil Moisturizer, Africa's Best Oil, EVOO, Castor Oil, Sulfur 8, Basil EO, Thyme EO & Peppermint EO. I'm almost out of the 1st mix that I made. I think I'm going to tweak the next one to include coconut oil & some of my Surge.


----------



## *Luscious*Locked*Doc (Dec 20, 2007)

great post - definitely want to try this out!  Especially with the results some you  have posted


----------



## lilamae (Dec 21, 2007)

OKAY I JUST MEASURED!!!!! TOMORROW i'M OFFICIALLY 7 WEEKS POST AND I JUST MEASURED 2 INCHES OF NEW GROWTH I RELAX NEXT WEEK AND WILL POST PICS. IF THIS CONTINUES I WILL DEFINATELY MEET MY GOAL OF MIDBACK BY 4TH QUARTER OF NEXT YEAR

I'M SO FREAKIN HAPPY. I JUST LOVE YALL.. I REALLY DO


----------



## Glitter (Dec 21, 2007)

Guys, I just made my mix (1T 2% MN, 2T BT, 1 T Almond Oil) but I have two quick questions:

1. My mix isn't really homogeneous - the MN is sorta sitting in clumps among the oil  In my mind, I thought this would be a smooth, even mixture but I guess it isn't. Has anyone else had this problem?

2. I read that MN can be drying so I'm trying to up the moisture by using castor oil and almond oil right after applying the MN mixture. How are you ladies combating dryness?


----------



## yodie (Dec 21, 2007)

MN has been an answer to prayer for me. 

Started texlaxing Jan 07 and my hair has progressively gotten worse. No-lye damages my hair and lye causes my hair to break at the scalp.

My edges had broken all the way back into my hair. my nape.. was hardly ever there to begin with.

Been using MN for about a month (Family Dollar brand gives great results) and my edges are filling in.. My nape is also bushy and I have a nice amount of new growth.

I use MN straight and mixed with oil. 

Just found a stylist and salon in my area that wet sets natural hair. There are no hand held blow dryers in the shop. They press the hair and curl..

Thanks to you ladies, I won't fall too far off track and I'll have that beautiful head of healthy hair.


----------



## iaec06 (Dec 21, 2007)

nakialovesshoes said:


> I don't have pics to post b/c my temple area wasn't visibly noticeable to most but I knew they were thin due to postpartum hair loss. I started using the MN mix on my temples and rest of my scalp on November 17th. Today is December 20th & I can no longer tell exactly where the thin spots were. It definitely grew my temples back in a flash. (BTW I was also using Surge) With me being natural, it's harder to tell what my growth was in inches. Maybe I'll do measurements the next time I flat iron & flat iron again in a month or so & see if I'm getting the infamous inch in a month like others. Well that's my testimony...
> BTW my mix is 1 tube of MN & a lil of each (didn't do any concrete measuring): BB Oil Moisturizer, Africa's Best Oil, EVOO, Castor Oil, Sulfur 8, Basil EO, Thyme EO & Peppermint EO. I'm almost out of the 1st mix that I made. I think I'm going to tweak the next one to include coconut oil & some of my Surge.


girl I am so excited for you and your growth .. I think that you have an awesome mix aswell and keep up the growing ok


----------



## iaec06 (Dec 21, 2007)

lilamae said:


> OKAY I JUST MEASURED!!!!! TOMORROW i'M OFFICIALLY 7 WEEKS POST AND I JUST MEASURED 2 INCHES OF NEW GROWTH I RELAX NEXT WEEK AND WILL POST PICS. IF THIS CONTINUES I WILL DEFINATELY MEET MY GOAL OF MIDBACK BY 4TH QUARTER OF NEXT YEAR
> 
> I'M SO FREAKIN HAPPY. I JUST LOVE YALL.. I REALLY DO


girl I am so happy for you and you are really growing that hair girl ...
i want to see relaxer pics ok.


----------



## iaec06 (Dec 21, 2007)

IvyHair said:


> Guys, I just made my mix (1T 2% MN, 2T BT, 1 T Almond Oil) but I have two quick questions:
> 
> 1. My mix isn't really homogeneous - the MN is sorta sitting in clumps among the oil  In my mind, I thought this would be a smooth, even mixture but I guess it isn't. Has anyone else had this problem?
> 
> 2. I read that MN can be drying so I'm trying to up the moisture by using castor oil and almond oil right after applying the MN mixture. How are you ladies combating dryness?


 
as far as the dryness I have not had this problem with the mix I have the moisture from the bb and the oils help to lock it in ..so maybe you need to moisterize somehow after you add you mix to you scalp or add the moisture to your mix .. which ever you feel will work for you is fine .


----------



## deola (Dec 21, 2007)

I'll come back to post!


----------



## iaec06 (Dec 21, 2007)

yodie said:


> MN has been an answer to prayer for me.
> 
> Started texlaxing Jan 07 and my hair has progressively gotten worse. No-lye damages my hair and lye causes my hair to break at the scalp.
> 
> ...


 
now you almost made me cry because I know how it feels to always come to a dead end when you are trying to reach a goal .. however there is a silver lining and you sure reached it Thank God .. keep up the good work and I am so glad thqt you found a stylist that can care for your natural hair .


----------



## LadyBlu (Dec 21, 2007)

Several ladies have stated that heating the MN will change its properties.  I have some questions about that...

First...I heated the sulfur 8 and coconut oils to melt them down, so naturally when I added the MN it got heated.  Should I have let the oils cool a little?

Secondly... My mixture is rather thick and hardens over time.  I stick it in the microwave for 20 seconds to loosen it up enough to apply to the scalp.  Should I stop doing this?

Finally...this is just a thought...If a woman is using MN "as intended", won't it get heated once inside the body considering normal body temperature is 98.6 degrees?  The cream still seems to work while heated in the body, so why would heating it otherwise change its properties?  Just wondering


----------



## lilamae (Dec 21, 2007)

iaec06 said:


> girl I am so happy for you and you are really growing that hair girl ...
> i want to see relaxer pics ok.


 

For sure! I can't wait to take the pics! Thanks again for all of your support. BTW..do you avarage about 1 inch per month? It looks like more!


----------



## aloof one (Dec 21, 2007)

uhh... you do realize microwaving heats it to a LOT higher than 98 degrees right?

As far as it not working after heating... MSDS says that the stuff is sensitive to light, heat, and any oxidizing agents. I wouldn't heat it, and I don't really see a reason you would need to-- just warm the coconut oil in hot water, then mix it with everything else and add the MN last, no more heat needed.





LadyBlu said:


> Several ladies have stated that heating the MN will change its properties.  I have some questions about that...
> 
> First...I heated the sulfur 8 and coconut oils to melt them down, so naturally when I added the MN it got heated.  Should I have let the oils cool a little?
> 
> ...


----------



## yodie (Dec 21, 2007)

iaec06 said:


> now you almost made me cry because I know how it feels to always come to a dead end when you are trying to reach a goal .. however there is a silver lining and you sure reached it Thank God .. keep up the good work and I am so glad thqt you found a stylist that can care for your natural hair .



Thanks. your photo and post was what made me jump on the MN bawndwagon. 

Soooo,thank you!


----------



## LongHairDreams (Dec 22, 2007)

IvyHair said:


> Guys, I just made my mix (1T 2% MN, 2T BT, 1 T Almond Oil) but I have two quick questions:
> 
> 1. My mix isn't really homogeneous - the MN is sorta sitting in clumps among the oil  In my mind, I thought this would be a smooth, even mixture but I guess it isn't. Has anyone else had this problem?


 
I use the stick that comes in the relaxer box. It works great with mixing the MN and the oils. No clumps. And I even put sulfer 8 and coconut oil. I just mix it really good with that stick and it comes out smooth. I use that baking technique: use the stick to smash the clumps on the side of what your mixing it in. HTH


----------



## deola (Dec 22, 2007)

Ok, I finally have the time to post!
I started using my MN mixture on 12/17/07. I'm currently on the 1 year braids challenge. So far, I notice wave patterns over my scalp-so I'm thinking ng?
Anyhoo, my MN mixture consists the following:

3 tubes 2% MN
Proclaim natural 7 oil 
BT
ORS shear butter cream
Castor oil

I mix all of these without measuring quantities- I just add till I feel it's right and I do have a light creamy mixture  which I apply about 4 times a week with an applicator bottle. 
I'm looking forward to all that growth and will measure when I redo my braids which will be Feb 08 by God's grace ( in about 2 months).
Great thread OP by the way, it's amazing to read through all the positive posts ladies. Keep it coming!


----------



## LongHairDreams (Dec 22, 2007)

SoOoNY said:


> 2 tubes of FD MN 2%
> BB Growth Serum
> enough Amla oil to make it a guacamole color and make it less thick.


 

How is this mixture working out for you?


----------



## *Luscious*Locked*Doc (Dec 22, 2007)

I just mixed up my first 2% MN (Miconazole Nitrate Cream) scalp treatment for accelerated hair growth.  I'm calling this mix 1

*Ingredients/Mixture*
1 & 1/2 teaspoon of 100% african shea butter 
1tsp of coconut oil 
1 heaping teaspoon of sulfur 8
1 tsp WGHO
1 heaping teaspon of castor oil
20 drops of peppermint EO
1 tube of 2% Safeway brand MN

The mixture is a warm creamed honey yellow. I will apply this directly to my scalp following my regular moisturizing regimen. I will apply every other day in the evening and observe results. I will take a picture with my camera phone tonight of the growth I already have 6 weeks post.

Question - although my mix is creamy and homogenous it's very oily I was hoping to have something more like the consistency of Elasta QP Mango butter only more whipped?  Does anyone have a formulation closer to that or any ideas on how to get one?  I just don't like all that oiliness on my scalp....


----------



## LongHairDreams (Dec 22, 2007)

*Luscious*Locked*Doc said:


> I just mixed up my first 2% MN (Miconazole Nitrate Cream) scalp treatment for accelerated hair growth. I'm calling this mix 1
> 
> *Ingredients/Mixture*
> 1 & 1/2 teaspoon of 100% african shea butter
> ...


 
mine is also oily. It looked like a container of grease. But I found a solution. I added a little leave in conditioner to my mixture and put it in an applicator bottle. Instead of parting my hair and putting a stream of mixture on it, I started to make dots on my scalp (if that makes since). I would put the applicator nozzle on my scalp and squeeze--- dot here, dot there, all over my head then massage it in. This made it less greasy on my hair. HTH

my mixture:
mn
sulfer 8 grease
carrot oil
amla oil
coconut oil
peppermint oil


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Dec 22, 2007)

Ok well I talked to my SO last night and he said what i said was correct but what i was measuring was not (somehow I did it wrong if you can imagine that, i think the braid got in my way). Basically he said that everything was a 1/2 inch shorther than I thought SO that means 1.5 inches in the back, 1 in the middle and only .5 in the front. I guess it's still growing though oh well I guess ill get those layers I like so much....naturally


----------



## Aggie (Dec 22, 2007)

Believe it not folks, when I started using my MN and sulfur 8 mix on November 11, 2007, I was 2 inches from APL. I am now about a half an inch from APL so that's 1 and a half inches in 5 weeks. I was just under 7 inches from BSL then and I am now 5 inches from BSL. I will be getting a trim when I am full APL and my goal is to get there by March 2008 and at that time I will get a tiny trim to even my hair off in the back. 

I will not trim it again until I reach my next hair goal of BSL provided that there are no mishaps before then. I'll probably wear some protective styling the first half of next year, like weaves for 5 weeks at a time, rest 2 weeks and weave again, etc... I believe I will be able to stretch my full 18 weeks this time if I do this at least twice before my next relaxer. I am now 9 days post relaxer, so I have a long way to go before the next one. 

I will use my MN between the tracks and make sure to get some braid spray to keep my hair underneath the weave moisturized. I will also wash in the shower once a week with diluted shampoo and conditioner in a spray bottle. I think I'll use rabiaelaine's method of weaving 101 which I saw on Macherieamour's website. 

Boy am I excited about this hair journey! I mean at first I wasn't sure if the MN was working until I did some measurements. I was like WOW! My next relaxer is due in March 20th, 2008 at the earliest (14 weeks post) or April 17th, 2008 at the latest (18 weeks post). My last stretch I made it to 14 weeks but I don't know if I will be able to this time around but I had to set some type of goal though so I don't go off course.

If my growth is out of control at week 10, then guess what? I will be relaxing at week 10. But until then, I will enjoy my accelerated new growth. 

Happy growing to you all.


----------



## Peaches75 (Dec 22, 2007)

I must say my hair is really growing and I change my mn to:
2 tubes of family dollar mn & half a jar of sulfur 8

I have called myself developing a fotki but I am new to all this uploading stuff but my daughter is helping me & she ask for a digital camera for christmas and soon as she get that bad boy open on christmas I will start showing. I need to learn how to put the pics up side by side for comparison, anyway ladies my hair ain't never been this lenght except for when I got my 1st relaxer when I was 8 just before it broke all off  !! That's ok though cause thanks to LHCF & MN, I will be at my BSL goal before my birthday (July). Now if I can just lose weight!!erplexed


----------



## LongHairDreams (Dec 23, 2007)

jazzykate said:


> I must say my hair is really growing and I change my mn to:
> 2 tubes of family dollar mn & half a jar of sulfur 8
> 
> I have called myself developing a fotki but I am new to all this uploading stuff but my daughter is helping me & she ask for a digital camera for christmas and soon as she get that bad boy open on christmas I will start showing. I need to learn how to put the pics up side by side for comparison, anyway ladies my hair ain't never been this lenght except for when I got my 1st relaxer when I was 8 just before it broke all off  !! That's ok though cause thanks to LHCF & MN, I will be at my BSL goal before my birthday (July). Now if I can just lose weight!!erplexed


 
How often do you apply it and how long does this mixture last you?


----------



## Babydall818 (Dec 23, 2007)

OH dear  plz tell me that it's okay to heat  up the MN? erplexed


I made my MN mix :
with cocounut oil, EVOO, Natty's hair food oil, 5 drops peppermint oil, and one tube of MN Family $ 2%. 
Started today.   *crossing fingers* I hope to get great growth like you MN'ers


----------



## iaec06 (Dec 24, 2007)

you ladies are making me so happy with al this progress ..
any way like promise here are my last pics after using MN these were taken a few weeks ago but i don't think I posted them . also I got my hair trimmed yesterday after my relaxer my ends were looking thin to me . 



after 2 of corn rows



new relaxer with trim


----------



## nappity (Dec 24, 2007)

I posted this on another of iaec's threads but I think its working. I have grey hair sproutin up and my scalp itches- which it Never does.. I heard that this is a good sign. 
Gonna continue with this and Ayurveda until the end of April and then Ill straighten(lightly) for a comparison pic.

Yeah Vajayjay cream!!!!


----------



## iaec06 (Dec 24, 2007)

nappity4b said:


> I posted this on another of iaec's threads but I think its working. I have grey hair sproutin up and my scalp itches- which it Never does.. I heard that this is a good sign.
> Gonna continue with this and Ayurveda until the end of April and then Ill straighten(lightly) for a comparison pic.
> 
> Yeah Vajayjay cream!!!!


 
girl i don't have time to itch i was every week now .. but keep us posted ok .


----------



## Peaches75 (Dec 24, 2007)

fnggrant said:


> How often do you apply it and how long does this mixture last you?


 
I apply it every other day and it last about 2 to 3 weeks.


----------



## Babydall818 (Dec 24, 2007)

Does anyone else heat up their mixture?


----------



## LongHairDreams (Dec 24, 2007)

Babydall818 said:


> Does anyone else heat up their mixture?


 
The instructions in my package (mn-target brand) says to store between 68-77 degrees F; 20-25 degrees C.  I think heating will change the structure.


----------



## Babydall818 (Dec 24, 2007)

Ohhh.. darn .. I melted my oils and then mixed in the tub then to kinda blend I put it in the microwave for like 30 secs....

I hope it's okay....

anyone elseerplexed


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm still learning this site...ladies, what is MN?


----------



## LongHairDreams (Dec 24, 2007)

sweetladylovely2 said:


> I'm still learning this site...ladies, what is MN?


 
Miconazole Nitrate - - antifungal agent found in femamin products like Monistat. There are other brands where this is the active ingredient.


----------



## iaec06 (Dec 24, 2007)

ttlayli said:


> Hey Ladies!!! I just started using MN this week!!! I hope it's not too late!
> 
> I used a whole tub of MN 7
> Some Peppermint oil
> ...


 
nice mix keep us updated ok


----------



## iaec06 (Dec 24, 2007)

LadyBlu said:


> Several ladies have stated that heating the MN will change its properties. I have some questions about that...
> 
> First...I heated the sulfur 8 and coconut oils to melt them down, so naturally when I added the MN it got heated. Should I have let the oils cool a little?
> 
> ...


 
girl you go miss chemist .. whatever works for you is fine and keep us updated ok


----------



## iaec06 (Dec 24, 2007)

yodie said:


> Thanks. your photo and post was what made me jump on the MN bawndwagon.
> 
> Soooo,thank you!


girl don't make me cry .. i am not cute when i cry


----------



## iaec06 (Dec 24, 2007)

fnggrant said:


> mine is also oily. It looked like a container of grease. But I found a solution. I added a little leave in conditioner to my mixture and put it in an applicator bottle. Instead of parting my hair and putting a stream of mixture on it, I started to make dots on my scalp (if that makes since). I would put the applicator nozzle on my scalp and squeeze--- dot here, dot there, all over my head then massage it in. This made it less greasy on my hair. HTH
> 
> my mixture:
> mn
> ...


 
wow leave in conditioner .. now this is good yo know .I am so glad that you all are sharing these different mixes to us all .. thanks sis


----------



## iaec06 (Dec 24, 2007)

Babydall818 said:


> Does anyone else heat up their mixture?


 
i don't and i would like to know how that is going for the person that is heating it up aswell .


----------



## LongHairDreams (Dec 24, 2007)

LadyBlu said:


> Several ladies have stated that heating the MN will change its properties. I have some questions about that...
> 
> First...I heated the sulfur 8 and coconut oils to melt them down, so naturally when I added the MN it got heated. Should I have let the oils cool a little?
> 
> ...


 
hmmm. never thought about that - - good observation.


----------



## The Savvy Sistah (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey Ladies,

I'm natural and I co-wash everyday, if I start using MN will I be wasting to much of my mixture?

Have you found that you get better results leaving it in for a few days or does it even matter?


----------



## noegirl05 (Dec 24, 2007)

I actually never posted but started this about 6 weeks ago...  I did it consistently for 4 weeks... 1 week on 1 week off! I got about 1 inch of growth in that 1 month. Since I went off for the week before my relaxxer which I got yesterday I will be going back on in a few days... 

My mix is pretty simple as my hair doesn't like a lot of oil.

I mix 2 tubes of MN
Even amounts of CD mair milk(love how light it is)
Lacio lacio leave in
CD Lisas hair elixir(love all the peppermint in this!!)

Thats it!


----------



## iaec06 (Dec 24, 2007)

noegirl05 said:


> I actually never posted but started this about 6 weeks ago... I did it consistently for 4 weeks... 1 week on 1 week off! I got about 1 inch of growth in that 1 month. Since I went off for the week before my relaxxer which I got yesterday I will be going back on in a few days...
> 
> My mix is pretty simple as my hair doesn't like a lot of oil.
> 
> ...


thanks for the update and posting  aswell as  your recipe .


----------



## iaec06 (Dec 24, 2007)

The Savvy Sistah said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I'm natural and I co-wash everyday, if I start using MN will I be wasting to much of my mixture?
> 
> Have you found that you get better results leaving it in for a few days or does it even matter?


 
I am not sure but  I just wash weekly and I  do hope that someone that does wash more frequently that uses MN can chime in for you ..


----------



## tricie (Dec 25, 2007)

Hey, ladies! 

I made up a batch of this with some MN from AmericaRX the first go round, about a month ago.  I saw minimal results so I decided to scrap that and make a batch with the beloved MN from Family Dollar; this mix is as follows:

1 tube of Family Dollar MN
About 5-6 tablespoons of BT
Less than half a jar of Sulfur 8
About 1/3 cup (or less) of extra virgin organic coconut oil
A small dab of castor oil
About a teaspoon or more of an essential oil mix (peppermint, thyme, tea tree, rosemary, cedarwood; also a few drops of emu oil)

I mixed the MN and Sulfur 8 together (they mixed quickly and well together); I mixed the BT, essential oils and castor oil together in a separate bowl
I then warmed the coconut oil (not hot), and poured it over the MN/Sulfur mix and stirred it up; then I poured the essential oils in with it and mixed it up.  This made almost exactly enough for 2-3 oz bottles.

The result is a light, yellow mixture; it's kinda greasy so I use it sparingly 3 times a week (I have cornrows right now).  Oh, yeah, to combat the heavy sulfur smell, I added about 5-10 more drops of peppermint oil, but I really don't mind the smell of the sulfur, though.

I hope this works!


----------



## Everything Zen (Dec 25, 2007)

nappity4b said:


> I posted this on another of iaec's threads but I think its working. I have grey hair sproutin up and my scalp itches- which it Never does.. I heard that this is a good sign.
> Gonna continue with this and Ayurveda until the end of April and then Ill straighten(lightly) for a comparison pic.
> 
> Yeah Vajayjay cream!!!!


 
I'm starting the Ayurvedic routine in January as well and now I'm thinking about adding MN to Vatika Oil with maybe peppermint and tea tree oil to it. Hmmm.... Maybe this will finally help with the dandruff!


----------



## iaec06 (Dec 25, 2007)

you know what I think this will help with the dandruff. keep us updated


----------



## Everything Zen (Dec 25, 2007)

iaec06 said:


> you know what I think this will help with the dandruff. keep us updated



Now that I finally opened my bottle of Vatika Oil, I realize that it needs to be heated to melt but I've heard of other ladies using coconut oil in their mix too. How do you keep from heating the miconazole and thus ruining its effectiveness? erplexed


----------



## iaec06 (Dec 25, 2007)

JenFleets said:


> Now that I finally opened my bottle of Vatika Oil, I realize that it needs to be heated to melt but I've heard of other ladies using coconut oil in their mix too. How do you keep from heating the miconazole and thus ruining its effectiveness? erplexed


ok just mix everything first and melt what you need to melt  and lastly put the MN in the mix and whip it up .. this is what I do . I never heat my MN ok HTH


----------



## Everything Zen (Dec 25, 2007)

Yeah I think I got it. Thanks!


----------



## iaec06 (Dec 25, 2007)

JenFleets said:


> Yeah I think I got it. Thanks!


you are welcome ..


----------



## CocoGlow (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone for posting your recipes..I am strongly considering trying this MN thing out since everyone is posting amazing results in such a short period of time....I have a question similar to what was posted earlier but no one answered....*are there any MN products that do not contain pertoleum or mineral oil?*

I am assuming that the petrol is not clogging your scalp since you are experiencing growth, but I would like to know if I have options that do not include these ingredients....


----------



## Kacie (Dec 25, 2007)

NappyRina said:


> Thanks everyone for posting your recipes..I am strongly considering trying this MN thing out since everyone is posting amazing results in such a short period of time....I have a question similar to what was posted earlier but no one answered....*are there any MN products that do not contain pertoleum or mineral oil?*
> 
> I am assuming that the petrol is not clogging your scalp since you are experiencing growth, but I would like to know if I have options that do not include these ingredients....



You can mix the MN cream with whatever you like.  You don't have to use petroleum or mineral oil.  Some have reported diluting it with only coconut oil and get good growth.


----------



## CocoGlow (Dec 25, 2007)

I'm sorry, I don't think my question was clear...the last time I looked at a tube of Monistat 7 (don't ask why ) I saw that it included pertroleum or mineral oil as it's base, I guess to make it creamy or greasy & easy to apply.....so I just wanted to know if there are any MN based products that do not contain pertroleum or mineral oil?


----------



## Kacie (Dec 25, 2007)

NappyRina said:


> I'm sorry, I don't think my question was clear...the last time I looked at a tube of Monistat 7 (don't ask why ) I saw that it included pertroleum or mineral oil as it's base, I guess to make it creamy or greasy & easy to apply.....so I just wanted to know if there are any MN based products that do not contain pertroleum or mineral oil?



MN does come in a powder form, maybe you can use that to make your mix. 

http://store.darisimall.com/968545.html

Not sure why it looks like it's in a spray can 
ETA: Honeydew also spoke of an expensive foot cream that contains MN. Forgot the name.


----------



## Kacie (Dec 25, 2007)

*Lotrimin Foot Powder*

Active Ingredients: Miconazole Nitrate (2%) (Antifungal)

Inactive Ingredients: Benzethonium Chloride, Corn Starch, Kaolin, Sodium Bicarbonate, Starch/Acrylates/Acrylamide Copolymer, Zinc Oxide


----------



## yodie (Dec 26, 2007)

How ironic that mineral oil is always such a no-no, but its actually found in our beloved Family Dollar MN.

Well, I must say that I surely don't mind using mineral oil in this form. My MN results are great!


----------



## Mandy4610 (Dec 26, 2007)

I just made my MN concoction. It is so creamy and luxurious looking. I can't wait to see NG which I desperately need. Here is my recipe:

1 1/2 tubes MN (monistat)
1/2 jar of sulfur 8
3 tbsp Mizani Rose H2O hairdress
1 tbsp carrot oil
1 tbsp castor oil
1 tbsp EVOO

I whipped all these together with a wire whisk. I melted the Sulfur 8 before add everything else.

Fingers crossed, time to grow some serious hair


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Dec 26, 2007)

Okay so finally I got some pics of my ng in my cornrows they're in my fotki

http://members.fotki.com/girlyprincess23/

pw:gabi


----------



## LongHairDreams (Dec 26, 2007)

iaec06: how long do you use your mn mixture? Meaning, do you take a break? Thanks.


----------



## aloof one (Dec 26, 2007)

Is it OK to put it on if youre going to wash it out the next day, like 24 hours later?


----------



## Aggie (Dec 26, 2007)

Mandy4610 said:


> I just made my MN concoction. It is so creamy and luxurious looking. I can't wait to see NG which I desperately need. Here is my recipe:
> 
> 1 1/2 tubes MN (monistat)
> 1/2 jar of sulfur 8
> ...


 
Mandy, do you have any essential oils you can add? Rosemary essential oil is excellent for hair growth as well, try putting in a few drops of this, maybe 5 or 6 drops.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 26, 2007)

al00fone said:


> Is it OK to put it on if youre going to wash it out the next day, like 24 hours later?


 
I do this all the time. To me it doesn't matter because by the next day, that lovely tingling sensation is gone anyway, so yeah it's okay.


----------



## The Savvy Sistah (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks Aggie,

I had the same question regarding washing your hair daily.

Now I know I can have the benefits from MN and my daily cw.


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Dec 27, 2007)

is anyone else using cornrows or braids with their MN mix. I was just wondering because i was planning on getting a sew in after valentine's day until the summer time while im in school but i might also want to leave it out because with this ng it should be longer than sl or cl or whatever and i was thinking about leaving it out i was wondering is everybody else still getting the same inch or so w/ just mn and no braids?


----------



## Coffee (Dec 27, 2007)

Here are the results of my 30 day MN challenge:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=182975


----------



## CocoGlow (Dec 27, 2007)

Hmm..even though I was concerned about the mineral oil content in some MN products, I am definitely going to try them anyway...apparantly the mineral oil is not inhibiting amazing growth for most of you so it can't be all bad!!

I did notice that the name brand Monistat 7 (2%) does not have mineral oil or pertroleum...but the Monistat 3 (4%) & Monistat 1 (6.5%) do have it along w/ most generic brands of either 1, 3 or 7 day formulas. 

I saw that the Duane Reade generic 3 version (4%) has mineral oil but it's listed near the botton of the ingredient list which means there is not a whole lot of mineral oil in it....I'll be looking for formulas like that or purchasing the slightly more expensive Monistat 7 that does not have any mineral oil or petroleum

Thanks for the info on the foot powder but I am concerend that it may actaully dry out my already super thirsty natural 4B strands  so I will stick to the creams.

I plan to purchase and start applying it this weekend...I hope I get some amazing results!!!


----------



## Babydall818 (Dec 27, 2007)

Woot I started 12/24 so I will be back to post  after a few weeks.


----------



## Afrolinda (Dec 27, 2007)

girlyprincess23 said:


> is anyone else using cornrows or braids with their MN mix. I was just wondering because i was planning on getting a sew in after valentine's day until the summer time while im in school but i might also want to leave it out because with this ng it should be longer than sl or cl or whatever and i was thinking about leaving it out i was wondering is everybody else still getting the same inch or so w/ just mn and no braids?


 
I'm using braids.


----------



## yodie (Dec 28, 2007)

Miconazole 7 does have mineral oil. look on the right, closer to the bottom. MN 7 I'd the Family Dollar brand. 





NappyRina said:


> Hmm..even though I was concerned about the mineral oil content in some MN products, I am definitely going to try them anyway...apparantly the mineral oil is not inhibiting amazing growth for most of you so it can't be all bad!!
> 
> I did notice that the name brand Monistat 7 (2%) does not have mineral oil or pertroleum...but the Monistat 3 (4%) & Monistat 1 (6.5%) do have it along w/ most generic brands of either 1, 3 or 7 day formulas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sade' (Dec 28, 2007)

al00fone said:


> Is it OK to put it on if youre going to wash it out the next day, like 24 hours later?


 
I think so... 24 hours is enough time for it to soak in then u can wash it and re-apply it to a fresh clean scalp!


----------



## Sade' (Dec 28, 2007)

I mixed my MN with:

Grapeseed Oil
Coconut Oil
BB Growth Serum (contains HELLA essential oils)

That's it and thats' all!!


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Dec 28, 2007)

Afrolinda said:


> I'm using braids.


did you just start or have you been using it? like b4 you had the braids in. if so are u getting the same growth? im trying to figure out if ill get the same growth with just mn and no braids? me and my hair are getting tired of them!!


----------



## iaec06 (Dec 28, 2007)

girlyprincess23 said:


> Okay so finally I got some pics of my ng in my cornrows they're in my fotki
> 
> http://members.fotki.com/girlyprincess23/
> 
> pw:gabi


 

go girl now  that is alot of  NG


----------



## iaec06 (Dec 28, 2007)

fnggrant said:


> iaec06: how long do you use your mn mixture? Meaning, do you take a break? Thanks.


yes I have some times a take 2-- 4 week break  but my hair keeps on a growing


----------



## iaec06 (Dec 28, 2007)

Coffee said:


> Here are the results of my 30 day MN challenge:
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=182975


 
ok girl you got gook growth your hair is almost to your necklace ..


----------



## CocoGlow (Dec 28, 2007)

Ok I jumped in head first today...

I looked EVERYWHERE for some Neosporin AF to no avail...it seems like they have disappeared from local Rite Aids, Duane Reade's, CVS's ,etc ...I wonder why ladies  They do carry other versions of Neosporin but nothing w/ MN in it....

The Monistat was waaaay to expensive even when it was on sale & the generics where only like $2 cheaper.....

Fortunately I found a generic brand of MN from my local discount bargain store: *Budpak Antifungal Cream Miconazole Nitrate 2% 0.5 oz (14g) for only $1.49....*I saw the same cream at another discount store for *$1.29* but I had already purchased the more expensive one...well at least I know of 2 locations that have not been ransacked yet!! 

Boy those tubes are small....I applied it as soon as I got home....I have small natural box braids and I didn't bother making perfect parts so the cream was not really easy to apply in a straight line ...but it was cool...the cream disappeared very quickly into my scalp....I may dilute it in some water or oil and put in an applicator bottle for more even distribution....

So far, I've been feeling very slight itchies or tingles....I am periodically getting very slight almost unnoticeable headaches but it could be that I am coming down w/ a cold or something...hubby just got over his so I know I'm next erplexed

But anyway, so far, so good...I hope to grow at LEAST an inch in 1 month...I really don't know my normal growth rate but i know it's slow & steady....

I'll update w/ progress stats & pics and I look forward to seeing everyone's progress!!!

*NappyRina*


----------



## Islandspyce (Dec 29, 2007)

I have been using my little concoction of 4% MN, coconut oil, jamacian castor oil, vitamin E, and mango butter since the middle of Nov and I am planning to get a touch up after a 12 week stretch. The new growth is out of control! 

The question is, do I have to discontinue using this for a certain period of time before I relax or can I use it right up until the day of my touch up?


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Dec 29, 2007)

iaec06 said:


> go girl now that is alot of NG


 
double edged sword now i have to take them out they just look too outlandish...especially in the back!!


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Dec 29, 2007)

Islandspyce said:


> I have been using my little concoction of 4% MN, coconut oil, jamacian castor oil, vitamin E, and mango butter since the middle of Nov and I am planning to get a touch up after a 12 week stretch. The new growth is out of control!
> 
> The question is, do I have to discontinue using this for a certain period of time before I relax or can I use it right up until the day of my touch up?


 

i think a few people stop 1 wk b4 they get their relaxer


----------



## pistachio (Dec 29, 2007)

I mixed mine with amla oil.


----------



## Islandspyce (Dec 29, 2007)

> i think a few people stop 1 wk b4 they get their relaxer



Thanks, I thought I remembered something like that but I wasn't sure!


----------



## iaec06 (Dec 29, 2007)

i always stop using a week b4 a relaxer and start back a week after . ladies I am so excited about this thread blowing up like this . this is very informative and aloows other to try our recipes . I am so glad some of you are finding what works for your head. and sticking to it . I was wonder if we could start a list of people who would like to get a pm reminding them not to forget to MN tonight so to speak . because i even forget and miss that norishment . 

Mrs. Hicks I was wondering if you would do the honors of compiling a list of interested ladies that want a reminder and then we can pair them up in different categories goals, hair type or area of growth desired ..  TIA


----------



## misbehavn23 (Jan 2, 2008)

This is a really good thread. I have been using my MN mix for a little over a month while I had a curly sew in. I used a long pointed applicator bottle in order to get in between and under tracks. I was suprized with the results when I took my hair down. In addition to applying my MN mix at night, I baggy my enitre head as well. I'm currently at SL my first goal is to get to APL. Thanks for all the good tips.

-Mis


----------



## It~Can~Grow (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm in for the MN Challenge.  Starting pic is in siggy.

This will be my mixture and will start this Saturday:

1) MN (2 tubes of Dollar General) 
2) Indian Hair Growth Potion (Thyme: 2 drops, Cedarwood: 2 drops, Rosemary: 3 drops, Juniper: 1/2 tspn, Grapeseed: 4 tspns - all eo's)
3) Sulfur 8 (1 tspn)


May adjust mixture depending on the oil consistency.

(Found an obscure Dollar General location, and the shelves were stocked!! Seems only seniors work at the location so they gave me no weird looks  )


----------



## iaec06 (Jan 5, 2008)

misbehavn23 said:


> This is a really good thread. I have been using my MN mix for a little over a month while I had a curly sew in. I used a long pointed applicator bottle in order to get in between and under tracks. I was suprized with the results when I took my hair down. In addition to applying my MN mix at night, I baggy my enitre head as well. I'm currently at SL my first goal is to get to APL. Thanks for all the good tips.
> 
> -Mis


VERY GOOD, I AM GLAD THAT YOU ARE HAVING AWESOME RESULTS


----------



## iaec06 (Jan 5, 2008)

It~Can~Grow said:


> I'm in for the MN Challenge. Starting pic is in siggy.
> 
> This will be my mixture and will start this Saturday:
> 
> ...


HEY GLAD ABOUT YOU MIX INFACT I REALLY LIKE YOUR INDIAN POTION .. KEEP USPOSTED OK


----------



## jazzysweet (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks iaec07.  I started using MN because of this thread about 2 weeks ago and the results are amazing.  I am getting some good growth.  I will post some pics when I get it straightened out.  Here is my simple mix:

2 boxes of MN (in prefilled 4% applicators ans 2% tubes)
1/2 a jar of sulfer 8 (love the tingle)
3-4 tablespoons of ORG Olive Oil (reduces the oily feeling)


----------



## yodie (Jan 5, 2008)

Okay, MN continues to amaze me! I now have at least an inch in my nape area after 1 1/2 months using MN.

Can't believe it!! I was previously natural for four years and never had an inch of hair in my nape area.

My hair is growing all over!!!


----------



## Gemini350z (Jan 5, 2008)

I added to the remainder of my mixture today.

I put in the other half of the family dollar MN.
10 drops of Rosemary oil
3 ounces of coconut oil, jojoba and castor oil mixed
and around a 1 tablespoon of MSM powder!


I will give this a go!! the last mixed worked great, thought I would see a little more growth so I am going to change it around a little.


----------



## *Luscious*Locked*Doc (Jan 5, 2008)

I love this stuff!  I've been using it almost everynight.  Except on the nights when I wash my hair and I've seen almost 2.5 inches in some places   (started using this about 3 weeks to a month ago).  I'm only using it at 2% MN (safeway brand) with my other ingredients.  I really want to make it to chin length by june.  I'm currently 9 weeks post relaxer and thinking of continuing to stretch simply b/c I don't have the time to go and get a new relaxer until another 2 weeks at least.  But I'm loving the results and will continue to use.  Do most people use this at 2% or 4%? I'm thinking about modifying my recipe slightly to 4% when I run out of my first mix.


----------



## iaec06 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Luscious*Locked*Doc said:


> I love this stuff! I've been using it almost everynight. Except on the nights when I wash my hair and I've seen almost 2.5 inches in some places  (started using this about 3 weeks to a month ago). I'm only using it at 2% MN (safeway brand) with my other ingredients. I really want to make it to chin length by june. I'm currently 9 weeks post relaxer and thinking of continuing to stretch simply b/c I don't have the time to go and get a new relaxer until another 2 weeks at least. But I'm loving the results and will continue to use. Do most people use this at 2% or 4%? I'm thinking about modifying my recipe slightly to 4% when I run out of my first mix.


 
girl what this is awesome news .. I know that others willlove you for thin info .. thanks and keep up the good work .


----------



## iaec06 (Jan 5, 2008)

jazzysweet said:


> Thanks iaec07. I started using MN because of this thread about 2 weeks ago and the results are amazing. I am getting some good growth. I will post some pics when I get it straightened out. Here is my simple mix:
> 
> 2 boxes of MN (in prefilled 4% applicators ans 2% tubes)
> 1/2 a jar of sulfer 8 (love the tingle)
> 3-4 tablespoons of ORG Olive Oil (reduces the oily feeling)


where did you get the org olive oil from .. TIA


----------



## iaec06 (Jan 5, 2008)

yodie said:


> Okay, MN continues to amaze me! I now have at least an inch in my nape area after 1 1/2 months using MN.
> 
> Can't believe it!! I was previously natural for four years and never had an inch of hair in my nape area.
> 
> My hair is growing all over!!!


 
go yodie! go yodie!   girl this is great because  not only can we find an affordable growth aid that is handy but we all know that it works ..


----------



## iaec06 (Jan 5, 2008)

Gemini350z said:


> I added to the remainder of my mixture today.
> 
> I put in the other half of the family dollar MN.
> 10 drops of Rosemary oil
> ...


ok let us know how this works for you ..


----------



## Blessed2bless (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for  the thread... I just started my MN today... 
My mix was simple..
1 tube of 4% mn
1/2 jar hairobics grease
castor oil
vitamin E oil
Jojoba oil
coconut oil
tsp sulfur 8 grease
wildgrow oil

mixed it all together with no melting the oils.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jan 5, 2008)

Ladies, how long after getting a relaxer do you start using your MN again?


----------



## iaec06 (Jan 5, 2008)

Blessed2bless said:


> Thanks for the thread... I just started my MN today...
> My mix was simple..
> 1 tube of 4% mn
> 1/2 jar hairobics grease
> ...


 
it is ok that you did not melt the oils because if you whipped them god it will loosen them up ok . good luck and happy growing


----------



## iaec06 (Jan 5, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> Ladies, how long after getting a relaxer do you start using your MN again?


 
one week and then i do a regular wrap and my hair still looks FAB   HTH


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jan 5, 2008)

iaec06 said:


> one week and then i do a regular wrap and my hair still looks FAB   HTH


Thanks..this does help.


----------



## yodie (Jan 5, 2008)

iaec06 said:


> go yodie! go yodie!   girl this is great because  not only can we find an affordable growth aid that is handy but we all know that it works ..



I can hear u cheerin me on in this post.

the love makes me feel soo good. I luvvvsss ya lady!


----------



## It~Can~Grow (Jan 10, 2008)

1 & 1/2 wks post MN
7 wks post perm
Man my scalp feels crazzy fuzzy inside my bun

When I oil at night, my fingers can defintely tell there is something different going on.  I don't really have nails, but the little stubs I have are getting caught just a bit on the rub down.

oooh, I can't wait for my one month mark to check update..humm...would this be considered 'watching the pot?' 



It~Can~Grow said:


> I'm in for the MN Challenge. Starting pic is in siggy.
> 
> This will be my mixture and will start this Saturday:
> 
> ...


----------



## LongHairDreams (Jan 10, 2008)

I forgot to post my MN results:


----------



## It~Can~Grow (Jan 10, 2008)

Today was my MN day, so thought I would take a pic...can't believe 

7 wks post
(almost) 2 wks MN
 







It~Can~Grow said:


> 1 & 1/2 wks post MN
> 7 wks post perm
> Man my scalp feels crazzy fuzzy inside my bun
> 
> ...


----------



## iaec06 (Jan 11, 2008)

yodie said:


> I can hear u cheerin me on in this post.
> 
> the love makes me feel soo good. I luvvvsss ya lady!


you are so welcome . I am really happy for you and I knoiw you will be swanging some hair down your back soon


----------



## iaec06 (Jan 11, 2008)

fnggrant said:


> I forgot to post my MN results:


girl i just was about to put you on blast  because i did not see you post in this thread with all that growth . girl your TWA is no longer honey soon you will be rocking some twist  .. keep up the good work.


----------



## iaec06 (Jan 11, 2008)

It~Can~Grow said:


> Today was my MN day, so thought I would take a pic...can't believe
> 
> 7 wks post
> (almost) 2 wks MN


 
good for you I would hate to see this same part at 4 weeks post LOL because girl it will be NAPPY  I know because i could not get a comb in my head at all . at 4 weeks with using the MN


----------



## Tamrin (Jan 11, 2008)

I posted my MN and 6 month stretch results in my fotki. Even though i just relaxed yesterday, i already went out and bought the hair for my next round of kinky twist so i can go back to using my MN spray mix. I love the results i have gotten from MN.


----------



## LongHairDreams (Jan 11, 2008)

Closer1 said:


> I posted my MN and 6 month stretch results in my fotki. Even though i just relaxed yesterday, i already went out and bought the hair for my next roung of kinky twist so i can go back to using my MN spray mix. I love the results i have gotten from MN.


 
If you don't mind giving up your secret...whats in your MN spray? Thanks (sorry if you posted it already but there are a lot of pages to go through)


----------



## jtsupanova (Jan 11, 2008)

My minute mix consist of ors shea butter softening hair & scalp lotion
Family dollar minute 2%
Ors natures shine
Peppermint eo
Tea tree eo
Rosemary eo
I just dump and splash no measuring.I apply this mix to my scalp daily.I have been using it for about a week and I'm in braids.Accelerated growth but nothing to measure yet! Will take pics


----------



## It~Can~Grow (Jan 14, 2008)

Question - I remember someone saying that her mixture yield 2 - 8 oz containers?

My question, to some what make sure I'm using just enough, "how long should an 8 oz container last you?"

I'm oiling my scalp every other night, and using slightly less than I used in the past when I was using hair grease, so approx. how much should be on the finger when applying to the scalp?

Should I be able to see a glob before applying to the scalp, or should I only use a thin layer to apply to each parted section?

I'm using the latter amount of the two, but wanted to check in with the x-perts 


It~Can~Grow said:


> I'm in for the MN Challenge. Starting pic is in siggy.
> 
> This will be my mixture and will start this Saturday:
> 
> ...


----------



## ChocolateSoda (Jan 14, 2008)

BUMP

So i can subscribe.  I had a hard time finding this post after I read it last week.


----------



## Clazz E 2 (Feb 7, 2008)

Late...............but o well jumping on the MN Bandwagon for 10-11 weeks...by then it's summer and it's to warm to be overloading my hair.
Mixture will be:

MN
BB Growth Oil
Softee Indian Hemp Hair Grease (*Packed *with Essential Oils..i.e(Rosemary, Nettle,Shave Grass u name it..)
Also, Use Boundless Tresses applied seperately

Reporting growth in Fotki Album last day of>>>(March , April , May ) 
FINISHED MN MIX!!!!


----------



## iaec06 (Feb 7, 2008)

ladies lets petition to make this thread a sticky because IMO it is very helpful to us .. how do we go about doing this


----------



## Aggie (Feb 7, 2008)

iaec06 said:


> ladies lets petition to make this thread a sticky because IMO it is very helpful to us .. how do we go about doing this


 
Perhaps you could pm Allandra, one of the forum moderators, and see if she'll do it for us Tasha.


----------



## **Glamourlicious** (Feb 11, 2008)

Any updates?

I am still going strong with mine.  Trying to wait until sometime in March to check my progress....
but it didnt work last month...waiting that is.. LOL


----------



## LongHairDreams (Feb 11, 2008)

Caramel_Diva said:


> Any updates?
> 
> I am still going strong with mine. Trying to wait until sometime in March to check my progress....
> but it didnt work last month...waiting that is.. LOL


 
You got some great growth!


----------



## God's Anointed (Feb 12, 2008)

fnggrant said:


> You got some great growth!


I'd like to second that.


----------



## iaec06 (Feb 13, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Perhaps you could pm Allandra, one of the forum moderators, and see if she'll do it for us Tasha.


ooh great idea .


----------



## Aggie (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi ladies, just thought I'd let you all know that I am still using my MN but I've reduced it from everyday to every 3 days. I will be doing an MN update at the end of March, 2008. When I started in November, 2007 I was only just below shoulder length, I am now at APL but I still won't do an actual update until March, okay? 

Be back soon.


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Feb 20, 2008)

okay i posted some update photos in my fotki the info is in my profile!! sorry they're so blurry i took them with an old camera that i think had grease on the lens or something..also the style is 2 days old!! but you can see the growth...and the thinning.....i dun think stretching is 4 me.


----------



## Endlesslegs (Feb 20, 2008)

I made the most divine mix today 

I used a tub of the doo go hair vitalizer (original triple strenght) instead of sulphur 8 for sulphur

MTG (I gave some of the clear bit to my flatmate- its seemingly useless but she wanted it) I used the potent sulphur ridden bottom

I added some wonder 8 oil, a blend of oils (I was trying to mask the smell cuz I had no essential oils at that point)

I also added some carrot oil

and 20 drops of tee tree oil

and about 40 of lavender oil, 

and 20 drops of pepermint (I love the smell)

and of course a tube of MN, didnt want to use too much since the mix is potent anyway

I got about 2 80z bottles, then I put it in the fridge. It felt wonderful when I applied, the oil didnt gush anywhere, just sat in place to be massaged in since it was cold. it tingled too...wonderful


----------



## yodie (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Still going strong with MN. I'm wearing a half wig right now. I'll check my progress sometime in April, dust my ends and then again at the endof June.

I also decided to spritz my hair once a day with water and once a day with Scurl.

I'm praying that I can capitalize on MN and the moisture benefits from water & Scurl.


----------



## kellie7777 (Feb 21, 2008)

i am still in the race with MN. i have 2 mixtures that i rotate. 

1.  that iaec06 started with at first 
2.  MN and some EOs. (could last 2 wks using every other day)
1 tube MN (2%) 
10 drops orange/rosemary/tea tree/clove/lavender

mix with my finger and apply sparingly. You don't need huge amounts to get your whole head covered. then lightly massage the scalp.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 21, 2008)

I've taken a short break as I have in a sew-in and is waiting until I take it out to continue with my MN mix. 5 more weeks break to go. I did get 1 and 1/2 inches of growth in 2 months so needless to say, this is a stple of mine. I am in a low mani challenge right now and I can't wait to return to putting on my MN again.


----------



## ChocolateSoda (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm not in the challenge but I've been using my mix since beginning of Feb. I have little tight curls of new growth already and my last relaxer was Jan 13. I usualy don't see new growth for 2-3 months, my perms always last a REALLY long time. It's was normal for me to relax every 4 to 6 months before I knew what stretching was! 

*here's my mix:*

*1/2 tube of MN 2% *
*1oz Castor Oil*
*1oz Coconut Oil*
*1 tbsp Sublimed Sulfur*

I put this mix in a color applicator that shows oz measurements. It really makes it easy for me to stay on track and the pointy tip keeps me from using too much.  The coconut oil gets stiff if it gets too cold. I just put it near the heater and give it a good shake. 

I try to use at 2 to 3 times a week and co-wash on the nites I don't MN.


----------



## sydney100 (Feb 22, 2008)

I thought using MN on hair was crazy until I joined the LHCF.  Now I'm off to purchase these ingredients and do my two month test.


----------



## ChocolateSoda (Feb 22, 2008)

If you think MN is crazy, then you'll want to stay out of the Make up & Skin care forum!


----------



## Mortons (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm gonna try 1 tube of MN and 1/2 a jar of Natures Blessings grease


----------



## Newtogrow (Feb 22, 2008)

My mixture is 

MN 2%
Olive oil
Coconut oil


----------



## LongHairDreams (Feb 22, 2008)

girlyprincess23 said:


> okay i posted some update photos in my fotki the info is in my profile!! sorry they're so blurry i took them with an old camera that i think had grease on the lens or something..also the style is 2 days old!! but you can see the growth...and the thinning.....i dun think stretching is 4 me.




I was going to leave a comment for you in your fotki but that feature is disabled. So i'll leave it here: that is some good growth girl.


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Feb 22, 2008)

fnggrant said:


> I was going to leave a comment for you in your fotki but that feature is disabled. So i'll leave it here: that is some good growth girl.


 

oh is it...i wonder why!!! but thank you!!!! ok it was set for only my fotki friends to leave comments i just changed it to anybody seeing as i have no fotki friends!!!....lol


----------



## sweetgal (Feb 23, 2008)

On average how long does it take for you to see results.  I have started using the mix almost on week, however, I'm in cornrows.  When should I expect to see some results?  

Thanks ladies


----------



## LongHairDreams (Feb 23, 2008)

sweetgal said:


> On average how long does it take for you to see results.  I have started using the mix almost on week, however, I'm in cornrows.  When should I expect to see some results?
> 
> Thanks ladies



I saw results within the first 2 weeks. Don't ask me how much. check out my growth: Details are in my fotki


----------



## sweetgal (Feb 23, 2008)

Thank!  Are the any other ladies who can tell me how long it took to get results from mn?


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Feb 23, 2008)

sweetgal said:


> Thank! Are the any other ladies who can tell me how long it took to get results from mn?


 
i noticed growth after about 2 weeks!! there's pics in my fotki also that show pics of my cornrows...after 2 months i had to take them out they were hanging from my head!!!


----------



## sweetgal (Feb 24, 2008)

Wow, that's alot of growth.  I'm using the mn mix now and my scalp is itching me non stop.  I was not sure if it's the synthetic hair that I have in my cornrows or the mn mix


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Feb 25, 2008)

sweetgal said:


> Wow, that's alot of growth. I'm using the mn mix now and my scalp is itching me non stop. I was not sure if it's the synthetic hair that I have in my cornrows or the mn mix


 
my hair grows the best with synthetic kanekalon in braids.......i cant wait 
until i get my sew-in im hoping for 3 inches between 3/8 and 6/7!!!


----------



## sweetgal (Feb 25, 2008)

girlyprincess23 said:


> my hair grows the best with synthetic kanekalon in braids.......i cant wait
> until i get my sew-in im hoping for 3 inches between 3/8 and 6/7!!!


 

I wish you the best growth girly!  I thought the Kanekalon was a little hard on hair


----------



## pearlfection (Feb 25, 2008)

Hello Ladies, 

I have lurked around this thread for a while. The wonderful progress and different recipes you ladies have shared has really inspired me to take the MN plunge.

I do not have a complete regime yet because I'm a newbie still working things out but I went ahead and purchased the ingredients for my MN mix and used a small portion tonight as I rolled my freshly dominican salon blown out hair that was destroyed by my step aerobics class tonight. The picture in my signature is from yesterday and shows my starting point. 

here is my mix:
2 tubes FD MN
2 tblspn olive oil
3 oz grape seed oil
CD hair balm (not sure how much)
1/2 small jar of sulfur 8
2 tblspns of ORS carrot oil

Will post pics of progress in 30 days. 

About my hair: I'm 5 weeks post relaxer and trying to make it to 8 weeks (then 12 weeks)for the first time. I went through a period of severe breakage and shedding and had two trims over 3 days (last Friday & yesterday). Yeah long story of why I had to have my ends "trimmed" over 3 days. Anywho I'm hoping those areas that experienced the breakage and shedding will really respond to this mix. Some overall growth would not hurt either.

Happy hair growth ladies!


----------



## iaec06 (Feb 25, 2008)

pearlfection said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I have lurked around this thread for a while. The wonderful progress and different recipes you ladies have shared has really inspired me to take the MN plunge.
> 
> ...


 
good mix.
can't wait to see your updates.


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Feb 26, 2008)

sweetgal said:


> I wish you the best growth girly! I thought the Kanekalon was a little hard on hair


 
thanx....if you look on growafrohairlong.com they explain a method of removing the alkaline base from the kanekalon hair which is the likely reason for people experiencing scalp irritation and other hair problems with the kanekalon........if you soak it in vinegar water until the white film comes of the night b4 braiding it might not irritate ur scalp as much that's what i do.maybe that's why i never get any breakage....hmmm


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Feb 26, 2008)

has anyone noticed that their mn mix their roots revert?? i just got a relaxer 1.5 weeks ago and my roots are like i didnt even get one


----------



## Islandspyce (Feb 26, 2008)

Are most relaxed MN users protective styling?  My hair is just too oily to do anything with, so during this time of MN use I am forced to bun daily.  I just have to keep telling myself that this is temporary until I reach my goal!  Keep up the good fight ladies!


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Feb 26, 2008)

Islandspyce said:


> Are most relaxed MN users protective styling? My hair is just too oily to do anything with, so during this time of MN use I am forced to bun daily. I just have to keep telling myself that this is temporary until I reach my goal! Keep up the good fight ladies!


 
mine's isnt that oily its more creamy


----------



## LuyshuZ (Feb 26, 2008)

How often do you guys wash your hair when using MN?


----------



## LongHairDreams (Feb 26, 2008)

LuyshuZ said:


> How often do you guys wash your hair when using MN?



Some MNers wash their hair daily. I co-wash 2x week and apply daily. Im sure others may answer.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 26, 2008)

This is an excellent thread! I'm going to buy some MN A.S.A.P! I can't wait to try it.


----------



## LongHairDreams (Feb 26, 2008)

oops......


----------



## pearlfection (Mar 2, 2008)

Tommorow will be week one of using my MN mixture. i did end up adding some peppermint oil in it. Before using MN I rarely used any type of oil on my head. Adjusting to having this mixture in my hair was interesting. I wore my hair in a bun the majority of the time this past week and I washed my hair twice instead of my usual once a week routine. I have not noticed any significant changes but I'm going to give it 30 days before I weigh in on MN.

Grow long & strong ladies!


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Mar 7, 2008)

LuyshuZ said:


> How often do you guys wash your hair when using MN?


 

i wash my hair maybe like 2-4 times a week (depends on how i feel) but i do it mostly b/c i'm deep conitioning


----------



## tricie (Mar 7, 2008)

I am definitely staying on the MN bandwagon!  This stuff works (but I will say that mine is mixed with BT and other oils, so I'm sure it's both of them).  I used BT by itself and got mad knaps quick, but I haven't used MN by itself. 

Here is a pic of my ng after a 12 week stretch; I switched from the AmericaRx brand of MN after about 3 or 4 weeks of seeing no results, so these results are actually more from mid-December 07 to mid-Feb 08. 

Happy growing!  



**sorry the pic is kinda blurry; you may want to *not *click on it to see the ng**


----------



## Cloud06 (Mar 7, 2008)

Is it absolutely necessary to use sulfur in the MN mix? I find that it makes my hair really greasy even when I dont use a lot. The last batch I made was oily today I made a new bunch and used:

Family dollar MN
S2S moisturizer
10 drops of wild growth 
10 drops of wild growth *light* moisturizer

Results moist not greasy hair! I want to use the sulfur thinking it will give me more growth. Is that true?


----------



## Christa438 (Mar 7, 2008)

*sorry so late...my computer was stolen with other things...took a couple of months to replace things...*

*RECIPE*
1 tube Monistat
1/2 jar of small sulfur 8 grease, Shea butter and aloe grease
few drops of rosemary and peppermint oil
coconut oil and castor oil, WGHO, olive oil 
africas best oil 

1. HOW LONG HAVE YOU BEEN USING IT? start date 11/07
SUGGESTIONS / SPECIAL NOTES YOU WISH TO ADD? I don't melt anything. I get greases that melt like butter in the warmth of your hand. They make it easier to stir/whip everything together. 

2. Once the mixture is applied to the scalp, is it o.k. to then massage and rub it in? I apply my mixture to the hair and massage it in from there.

3. How often is the mixture applied to the scalp? Daily? Every other day? Twice a week? I apply my mix every other day. 

4. Can you explain other aspects of your regimen like shampoos/conditioner/deep conditioners/moisturizers? I wash/shampoo and deep condition with cholesterol and ORS pack once a week. I prepoo with oil and cheapie cond. ( I usually like to co-wash daily with Suave, V05, Herbal Essences Replenishing conditioner then wash and condition with protein at the end of the week.) Right now I have stopped daily co-washes because of time and to cut back on manipulation.
leave ins - MN mix, Dove Moisturizing mist 
texlaxing every 16 weeks

5. Is this mixture drying? Does your scalp dry out? No and no.
6. Do you use any other growth aid? Topical or otherwise? I take prenatal vitamins and hair, skin and nails vitamins.

7. No side effects like headaches, dry scalp, dandruff? I have always gotten headaches every now and then. I have not noticed a difference or increase.


----------



## LongHairDreams (Mar 8, 2008)

Cloud06 said:


> Is it absolutely necessary to use sulfur in the MN mix? I find that it makes my hair really greasy even when I dont use a lot. The last batch I made was oily today I made a new bunch and used:
> 
> Family dollar MN
> S2S moisturizer
> ...




You could get Flowers of Sulfur (sulfur powder). I believe its sold in drug stores or you can buy it online.


----------



## Jassy28 (Mar 10, 2008)

Subscribing, I think I might give this a try.


----------



## Amz87 (Mar 10, 2008)

tricie said:


> I am definitely staying on the MN bandwagon!  This stuff works (but I will say that mine is mixed with BT and other oils, so I'm sure it's both of them).  I used BT by itself and got mad knaps quick, but I haven't used MN by itself.
> 
> Here is a pic of my ng after a 12 week stretch; I switched from the AmericaRx brand of MN after about 3 or 4 weeks of seeing no results, so these results are actually more from mid-December 07 to mid-Feb 08.
> 
> ...



Hi, 

I started using MN last night. At the moment, all I have in mine is 
MN 2% and Sulphur 8 light
I'm going to add a few other oils (coconut oil, tea tree and rosemary oil) but they're not here yet.

Anyway, what does BT mean?

Bless


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Mar 10, 2008)

Cloud06 said:


> Is it absolutely necessary to use sulfur in the MN mix? I find that it makes my hair really greasy even when I dont use a lot. The last batch I made was oily today I made a new bunch and used:
> 
> Family dollar MN
> S2S moisturizer
> ...




you could try the powder sulfur that you buy online...that would eliminate the grease in the sulfur 8 if that's the grease you're talking about, im going to add that to my mix along with other things.....oh nevermind i see someone has already said it...


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Mar 10, 2008)

Amz87 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I started using MN last night. At the moment, all I have in mine is
> MN 2% and Sulphur 8 light
> ...



Boundless Tresses...nappylady (i think that's her screen name) sells it. i think the site is growthspecific.com


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Mar 10, 2008)

just to update: beginning next week, or whenever my supplies get here...i'm going to change my recipe a little bit: i'm going to add the powdered sulfur to my existing mix along with WGO and Doogro (i got good growth with these 2 before the MN) so my new mix will be 

Family Dollar MN
Sulfur 8
Peppermint EO
Rosemary EO
Coconut oil
Africa's Best oil
Vatika oil
WGO 
Doogro
Cactus oil (maybe)

and then im going to make a seperate moisturizing spray with
surge
scurl
glycerin


----------



## Isis77 (Mar 18, 2008)

i have been researching MN and its awesome results for a min. now and i am  def. in!  i actually bought a Fam Dollar Tube on Sunday and have been using it for about two days now.

my mix:

MN Fam Dollar Brand 2%
Dr. Miracle's Gro Oil (for the tingle )

just one question: i am wearing my hair with flat twists in the front and a phony pony bun in the back so every night i rub a pea-sized blob of MN into my parts in the front and then part my hair in the back and do the same and follow up the MN with the Dr. Miracle's. is that enough MN? should i be applying more or less?

thanks ladies and happy growing!!!!


----------



## TrendySocialite (Mar 18, 2008)

I think that's pretty good. i massage mine in before baggying and tying up at night. because you don't have a whole lot of other oils or stuff in your mix, you are probably getting more of the MN on your hair than some of us might be who use a few more oils and such.

ARR


----------



## Isis77 (Mar 18, 2008)

i hope it works . i also have been making sure to moisturize my hair strands and ends with ORS Carrot Oil and seal with Coconut Oil twice a day since i have read the MN tends to dry hair out. and just learning now how to deal with texlaxed hair, i need all the moisture i can get! i love ur hair in ur siggy by the way arr1216! my goal right now is to get to ur length just so i can make a decent pony tail instead of the baby stump i have now 

i am just keeping my fingers crossed that i'll get those 1inch per month results like some of the others, then i'll be set!!!!


----------



## tricie (Mar 18, 2008)

girlyprincess23 said:


> Boundless Tresses...nappylady (i think that's her screen name) sells it. i think the site is growthspecific.com



Naturallady sells Boundless Tresses at www.growthspecifics.com


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Mar 25, 2008)

tricie said:


> Naturallady sells Boundless Tresses at www.growthspecifics.com


 
yeah that's it....and actually she changed her screen name because she texlaxed and now it's StillALady!!!...lol


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Apr 7, 2008)

I posted this before but i don't think i got a reply. is anyone experiencing any reversion with their MN mixture?


----------



## Caramela (Apr 17, 2008)

How soon after a fresh relaxer is it ok to resume using MN?


----------



## Aggie (Apr 17, 2008)

girlyprincess23 said:


> I posted this before but i don't think i got a reply. is anyone experiencing any reversion with their MN mixture?


I can't say that I have experienced this but maybe others have.


----------



## MrsGrant (Apr 17, 2008)

Aggie said:


> I can't say that I have experienced this but maybe others have.


 
Ok...so i'm going to try this.  I have been using BT off and on, can i use MN along with BT?  Also I don't get the whole heating thing, what are you ladies heating the MN cream?   TIA


----------



## Aggie (Apr 17, 2008)

Caramela said:


> How soon after a fresh relaxer is it ok to resume using MN?


 
It is suggested to cease using the MN about 1 week before your relaxer but after the relaxer, I use mine within 4 or 5 days of my relaxer although I believe you can do so immediately. I just like experience my fresh relaxer for a few days before I put anything in it.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 17, 2008)

MrsGrant said:


> Ok...so i'm going to try this. I have been using BT off and on, can i use MN along with BT? Also I don't get the whole heating thing, what are you ladies heating the MN cream? TIA


 
I mix my BT with my MN and I *never* heat it up because I really feel that you change the healing/growth properties of the MN when you heat it, afterall, we never heat it up to put on feet with fungus or a yeast infection now do we?


----------



## iaec06 (Apr 17, 2008)

I requested that this thread be a sticky and I am so glad that it was granted .. because there are so many wonderfl recipes in here and lots of ladies had a hard time finding it . thanks you all. peace


----------



## iaec06 (Apr 17, 2008)

Aggie said:


> It is suggested to cease using the MN about 1 week before your relaxer but after the relaxer, I use mine within 4 or 5 days of my relaxer although I believe you can do so immediately. I just like experience my fresh relaxer for a few days before I put anything in it.


I agree with this I always wait atleast a week after a relaxer because I want to enjoy atleast a week of my relaxer .


----------



## iaec06 (Apr 17, 2008)

Aggie said:


> I mix my BT with my MN and I *never* heat it up because I really feel that you change the healing/growth properties of the MN when you heat it, afterall, we never heat it up to put on feet with fungus or a yeast infection now do we?


 
I also agree with this I NEVER heat it . I think that heating can ruin the properties in the MN


----------



## iaec06 (Apr 17, 2008)

I am almost done with my batch of the mix and I am going to try some of these mixes to see how they compare . you all have awesome  mixes BTW


----------



## SelfStyled (Apr 18, 2008)

Going to family dollar today- yahoo!!  I will let you know what is going in my mix.  I am prone to headaches so thinking I will only use every other day and start w/ half a tube w/add ins.  Has anyone noticed thick ness with their mix?


----------



## MrsGrant (Apr 18, 2008)

Thank you...Agie and iaec06

So this weekend I'm going to make a batch.  I'll get the MN and pour my BT in there, along with some jojoba oil and sweet almond oil.  What do you think ladies?   My hair is past shoulder length now and I want to get BSL and then WL.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 18, 2008)

MrsGrant said:


> Thank you...Agie and iaec06
> 
> So this weekend I'm going to make a batch. I'll get the MN and pour my BT in there, along with some jojoba oil and sweet almond oil. What do you think ladies? My hair is past shoulder length now and I want to get BSL and then WL.


 
Go for it MrsGrant. Many suggest adding some organic virgin coconut oil as well and have gotten amazing hair growth when added to the MN. I like the almond and jojoba oils as well. I also fiind that doing some kind of protective styling while using the MN shows you just how much hair you are able to retain with it's usage. I alternate wearing wigs and braids while using my MN. I want to continue using my MN mix until I reach BSL or MBL and then I might stop after I accomplish either of these 2 hair goals, I'll see once I get there what I want to do. 

Good luck with your mixture MrsGrant.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Apr 18, 2008)

I am looking for someone that can buy the family dollar MN for me and ship it to Canada. We can do the transaction through paypal. Could someone please volunteer. The MN in monistat does not seem to be doing anything and it is way too expensive. I pay $10 for a 15g tube. Please help.


----------



## missnappylady (Apr 18, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> I am looking for someone that can buy the family dollar MN for me and ship it to Canada. We can do the transaction through paypal. Could someone please volunteer. The MN in monistat does not seem to be doing anything and it is way too expensive. I pay $10 for a 15g tube. Please help.



Me too!!!! Thanks in advance!


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Apr 18, 2008)

i just bought a tube from the dollar store today. i will start mixing and applying tonite


----------



## Mandy4610 (Apr 19, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> I am looking for someone that can buy the family dollar MN for me and ship it to Canada. We can do the transaction through paypal. Could someone please volunteer. The MN in monistat does not seem to be doing anything and it is way too expensive. I pay $10 for a 15g tube. Please help.


Bumping, please help.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 19, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> Bumping, please help.


 
Mandy, I can't help with the family dollar brand because we don't have it here in the Bahamas either but I asked someone to post the ingredients of the family dollar brand and guess what? The ingredients were the exact same ones in the brand I found on www.amazon.com. I had compared the ingredients with the ingredients from the monistat and there were a couple of differences. I was very excited when I found the ingredients to be the same and I hope you can order it online if nobody else responds.

Let me find the link for you:- 
http://www.amazon.com/Miconazole-Ni...TF8&coliid=I39ZYNSS6EVCLE&colid=2M28M9DAJQFBQ

I hope this was helpful for you. I am about to go and order some more right now before they run out of stock as they often do fairly quickly. I find that they are considerably cheaper than monistat anyway because you get 3 in a pack for under $7.00. HTH.


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 19, 2008)

I plan on starting MN this week b/c I did get some great growth with it when I first used it. Hopefully, I still have a tube upstairs from last year.


----------



## 4mia (Apr 19, 2008)

i want to start using this, i read somewhere that someone got great growth by using mn, hydrocotozone, and capazin

i do have a ? though, for everyone that is using thru a point tip bottle, when adding oils do you find that it solidfies in the bottle?


----------



## Aggie (Apr 19, 2008)

4mia said:


> i want to start using this, i read somewhere that someone got great growth by using mn, hydrocotozone, and capazin
> 
> i do have a ? though, for everyone that is using thru a point tip bottle, when adding oils do you find that it solidfies in the bottle?


 
Hi 4mia. MY Mn mixture does not solidify but that may be because I live in the tropics where it's hot most of the time.  I mix mine with about 4 different oils and a moisturizer and essential oils. Welcome to the world of MN.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Apr 19, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Mandy, I can't help with the family dollar brand because we don't have it here in the Bahamas either but I asked someone to post the ingredients of the family dollar brand and guess what? The ingredients were the exact same ones in the brand I found on www.amazon.com. I had compared the ingredients with the ingredients from the monistat and there were a couple of differences. I was very excited when I found the ingredients to be the same and I hope you can order it online if nobody else responds.
> 
> Let me find the link for you:-
> http://www.amazon.com/Miconazole-Ni...TF8&coliid=I39ZYNSS6EVCLE&colid=2M28M9DAJQFBQ
> ...


Aggie, you are the best. Thank you so much, I will be ordering some soon.
HHG


----------



## Mandy4610 (Apr 19, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> Aggie, you are the best. Thank you so much, I will be ordering some soon.
> HHG


Its all sold outerplexed


----------



## Aggie (Apr 19, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> Its all sold outerplexed


You're welcomed honey. Just look for the brand name FOUGERA miconazole nitrate and that's the one to purchase.

ETA: ooh Mandy, your hair in your avatar looks a little thick there girlie.


----------



## iaec06 (Apr 19, 2008)

4mia said:


> i want to start using this, i read somewhere that someone got great growth by using mn, hydrocotozone, and capazin
> 
> i do have a ? though, for everyone that is using thru a point tip bottle, when adding oils do you find that it solidfies in the bottle?


mine does settles in the bottom of the bottle but all I do is shake it up and then it is fine


----------



## Mandy4610 (Apr 20, 2008)

Aggie said:


> You're welcomed honey. Just look for the brand name FOUGERA miconazole nitrate and that's the one to purchase.
> 
> ETA: ooh Mandy, your hair in your avatar looks a little thick there girlie.


Thank you. It is coming along quite nicely. It feels very thick. I am in the process of establishing a regimen, so far I am just winging it, it seems to be working. Thanks again!!!!


----------



## HairHustla (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

I am new to the board but I am interested in joining you all for the MN challenge.  I will try just about anything to get some good growth going!  I have begun using MN this week after lurking for a while and reading about such great results!  I mixed the MN in a small jar with avocado oil, coconut oil, shea butter and rose water to form a light cream and I apply this cream directly to my scalp and rub any excess on my hands into my hair.  So, can I get in? Can I Can I Pweeeese?


----------



## Platinum (Apr 21, 2008)

Your mix sounds like a great combination!Let us know how it works for you. Question... where do you find rosewater?


----------



## HairHustla (Apr 21, 2008)

Platinum said:


> Your mix sounds like a great combination!Let us know how it works for you. Question... where do you find rosewater?


 
Hi there,

I actually make the rosewater because it is too expensive to keep buying.  Here is what I do:

I get a gallon of distilled water
I ordered potassium sorbate from lotioncrafters (preservative)
I get the rose petals or rose buds from mountainroseherbs.com
I have germall or phenonip from either website (germ spectrum..keeps it fresh and a long shelf life)

Add about 2 tablespoons of potassium sorbate into the gallon jug of distilled water
add in about a full cup of rose petals or buds
add in about a teaspoon of germall or phenonip
shake well and let sit for a day or two

Voila you have a full gallon of rosewater that you can use for everything that requires water.  It is very moisturizing, smells wonderfull and you can even add it to your shampoo to dilute it or your bathwater!  Try it, you might like it! Oh, after you have let it sit for a day or two, drain off the new rosewater into a clean container and discard your rosepetal leftovers.  I drain it using a funnel with a coffee filter inside.


----------



## DaPPeR (Apr 21, 2008)

Just thought I'd add my two cents. Well I have been gettin beyond amazing results since starting MN in November. I will be honest that I was on and off because of various hairstyles and techniques. The past 3 months I have been dedicated to MN use and have been getting some good growth. I have modified my MN mix from the original and now use this

Family Dollar Miconazole Nitrate (2%)
Optimum Oil Therapy Dry Hair Healer
Profectiv MegaGrowth Growth Lotion(good ingredients)
B&B Oil Moisturizer with Castor Oil
Hollywood Beauty Carrot Oil
all mixed very well

and I am getting excellent growth. MN is the truth!!


----------



## iaec06 (Apr 21, 2008)

DaPPeR said:


> Just thought I'd add my two cents. Well I have been gettin beyond amazing results since starting MN in November. I will be honest that I was on and off because of various hairstyles and techniques. The past 3 months I have been dedicated to MN use and have been getting some good growth. I have modified my MN mix from the original and now use this
> 
> Family Dollar Miconazole Nitrate (2%)
> Optimum Oil Therapy Dry Hair Healer
> ...


girl I can't wait to see your updates . you know I will keep checking up on you


----------



## Cien (Apr 22, 2008)

I made a little MN concoction tonight with some of EVERYTHING that I had lying around!
 however, I used WAY too much rosemary and/or lavendar oil, because this stuff is STRONG!!!  

whhoooooo!!! 

anybody know what I can use to cut that smell?! 

Please advise! erplexed

-----------


oh my recipe was the following.
 I don't have any specific measurements...I was just adding a few drops of the oils, because I'm using a 2 ounce container that I bought at Sally's:

1/2 tube of MN
some BBB Castor Oil Moisturizer
Jamaican Black Castor Oil pomade---and a bit of the liquid Jamaican black castor oil
coconut oil--it was at room temperature, so no melting was necessary
grapeseed oil
rosemary oil
lavendar oil
peppermint oil
Lenzi's Request Oil
Wild Growth Oil and the WGO light moisturizer
emu oil
a bit of MTG--maybe an ounce or so (for the sulfur content)

------

it ended up being more than the 2 ounce container could hold----so I just put it in a ziploc container. Next time I won't use as many oils.

Anyway---back to the smell?

Any advice? Anyone?!!!


----------



## hothair (Apr 22, 2008)

Ooooh I have a new mix of my MN that's great! I mixed Monistat (4%) with drops of mahabhingraj and shikakai oils and some left over MTG this is the kicker- I then mixed some Virgin Hair Fertilizer to make it a bit more pasty I applied it last night with my fingers and my scalp was tingling for hours  These growth aids have individually given me a lot of growth so I'll see how it works in the next few weeks...


----------



## iaec06 (Apr 22, 2008)

apples said:


> I made a little MN concoction tonight with some of EVERYTHING that I had lying around!
> however, I used WAY too much rosemary and/or lavendar oil, because this stuff is STRONG!!!
> 
> whhoooooo!!!
> ...


try a bit of peppermint oil ok


----------



## Cien (Apr 22, 2008)

iaec06 said:


> try a bit of peppermint oil ok


 
thanks! 

I'll add a bit more tonight, and see if that helps!!


----------



## silverdrmr (Apr 23, 2008)

I tried MN in my own recipe and it gave me a headache!

Here's what I used

1 tube of MN
Coconut Oil
Jojoba oil
Castor Oil
Almond Oil
Sweet Orange EO

I mixed it all together really well, and it turned into a creamy oil (about 4 oz total).  I applied it after washing my hair, by parting my hair and massaging it in, then put on a scarf and went to bed.  The next morning I woke up with a slight headache but throughout the day it just got worse and worse.  I've never had a headache that lasted this long, a full 18 hours.

I probably didn't dilute the MN enough.  The mixture must have been about 60% MN. 
So the next day, not to be dissuaded, I diluted it further by added a lot of S-Curl and more oils. Now it was at about 35% MN.

I applied it that night the same way and about 20 minutes later I get feel a slight tinge.  I about ready to run to the bathroom to wash the stuff out but it didn't last longer than 10 minutes. Throughout the night, I felt the tinges, as though a headache was about to develop but never did.  I half expected to have to wake up and wash it out but it wasn't necessary (thank God).  
Right now, I feel a kind of aching on the surface of my head, my scalp but not quite a headache.  It's something I can deal with but
I think I might have to dilute it to about 20%.  It'll probably work slower, but that kind of pain is just not worth it.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 23, 2008)

silverdrmr said:


> I tried MN in my own recipe and it gave me a headache!
> 
> Here's what I used
> 
> ...


How much of the orange EO did you use. The reason I asked is because too much essential oils used on the scalp can cause headaches as well. For this reason, I have reduced the amount of EO's in my mix.


----------



## Andy1979 (Apr 23, 2008)

How are you guys getting the MN distributed in your head. ...do you part it in just 4 sections and rub in between or what.  I guess I'm wondering how you get it over your whole scalp if it is not being carried by an oil


----------



## LilBrownied (Apr 23, 2008)

Newbie here!!

I've been following and researching the MN posts for 3 months now. I'm wearing kinky twists (and individuals before), so I just rub it around the braids in key areas (sides, crown, edges). But when I took the braids out, I didn't know how I'd get it on my scalp through my fro.


----------



## SelfStyled (Apr 23, 2008)

I have finally put my mix together: 

MN
BT
Gro Aut oil
Emu Oil
Rosemary EO
Peppermint EO
Coconut Oil
Profectiv growth Lotion
100% Aloe Vera gel

Don't laugh, but I only used 1 tsp of the MN....too afraid to get headaches. I figure a little is better than nothing at all.  My mix has lots of good stuff if in it so hopefully I will get some good growth.  I think it will be good for me to slowly build up on the MN.  I MN every other night, and alternate every other night "grease" my scalp w/ my pretend OCT mixture.


----------



## iaec06 (Apr 23, 2008)

SelfStyled said:


> I have finally put my mix together:
> 
> MN
> BT
> ...


i like this mix. can you spare me some emu oil.


----------



## iaec06 (Apr 23, 2008)

LilBrownied said:


> Newbie here!!
> 
> I've been following and researching the MN posts for 3 months now. I'm wearing kinky twists (and individuals before), so I just rub it around the braids in key areas (sides, crown, edges). But when I took the braids out, I didn't know how I'd get it on my scalp through my fro.


part the hair and put it on the scalp . there are lots of women here with TWA and they also use MN ok . HTH


----------



## iaec06 (Apr 23, 2008)

Andy1979 said:


> How are you guys getting the MN distributed in your head. ...do you part it in just 4 sections and rub in between or what. I guess I'm wondering how you get it over your whole scalp if it is not being carried by an oil


have you read some of the post in this thread . well some of the ladies that use it apply it with an aplicator bottle which I also  use . some people don't use oils because they do not like the oily hair.


----------



## silverdrmr (Apr 24, 2008)

Aggie said:


> How much of the orange EO did you use. The reason I asked is because too much essential oils used on the scalp can cause headaches as well. For this reason, I have reduced the amount of EO's in my mix.



I didn't use that much because I forgot about it until the very end.    I only put in a couple of drops because the coconut oil was pretty strong.  This was my base oil.

This good to keep in mind though.


----------



## Nina_S (Apr 24, 2008)

Does anyone think that the 4% MN is more effective?

N~


----------



## michaela (Apr 26, 2008)

Anymore updates or pictures?


----------



## iaec06 (Apr 26, 2008)

Nina_S said:


> Does anyone think that the 4% MN is more effective?
> 
> N~


never used it


----------



## MissKim (Apr 26, 2008)

I've been using MN for almost a month. I mixed up a new batch last weekend. I'm due for a touch up soon but I'm waiting another couple of weeks. I have a lot of new growth and I'm excited to see my results.

My latest recipe:
*entire tube of MN (Walgreen's brand)*
*1/2 tsp of Elasta QP Mango Butter Moisturizer*
*a few drops of lavendar/tea tree oil* 
*1.5 cap full of SAA*
*2 drops of KeraCare Essential Oils*

I apply to my scalp 2 to 3 times a week. I'll be adding more pics to my album after my next relaxer. 

*My Fotki Album*


----------



## Aggie (Apr 26, 2008)

Check out my siggy for my update. I had a trim in the second pic the same day I took the pic. I am using MN about 3 times per week now. I just ordered some Ovation cell therapy and waiting for that to arrive and will be giving my MN a rest or mixing it with my OCT, not sure yet.I might try the mix for a month, OCT alone for a month - you know - just to see how fast each of them are working independantly and how they work together. I will post my verdict when it is in.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 26, 2008)

MissKim said:


> I've been using MN for almost a month. I mixed up a new batch last weekend. I'm due for a touch up soon but I'm waiting another couple of weeks. I have a lot of new growth and I'm excited to see my results.
> 
> My latest recipe:
> *entire tube of MN (Walgreen's brand)*
> ...


 
Wow MissKim, this mix sounds really great. I definitely like the SAA addition. Keep us updated on how it works for you.


----------



## yodie (Apr 26, 2008)

Taking a short break from MN to see what type of results I get from the Ovation/Mega Tek line.

MN had truly, truly produced great results for me.  

Now sure if or how I can incorporate the two.


----------



## SelfStyled (Apr 27, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Check out my siggy for my update. I had a trim in the second pic the same day I took the pic. I am using MN about 3 times per week now. I just ordered some Ovation cell therapy and waiting for that to arrive and will be giving my MN a rest or mixing it with my OCT, not sure yet.*I might try the mix for a month, OCT alone for a month - you know - just to see how fast each of them are working independantly and how they work together. I will post my verdict when it is in*.


 
Incredible results.  Your hair grew really fast.  That is a great idea.  I would love to know how mn works vs the OCT.  I have managed to simpilfy my regimen and products, but when it comes to growth aides I still remain wreckless.  I have been resisting the urge to buy the OCT/Mega, but nt sure how much longer I can hold out.


----------



## SelfStyled (Apr 27, 2008)

yodie said:


> Taking a short break from MN to see what type of results I get from the Ovation/Mega Tek line.
> 
> MN had truly, truly produced great results for me.
> 
> Now sure if or how I can incorporate the two.


 
Yodie please let us know how it goes for you. You were one of the reason's why I started with the MN mix because you had such great progress with your nape.


----------



## Evalina1 (Apr 27, 2008)

I use Target Brand and some of the same Essential Oils.. I use Rosemary, Cedarwood, Thyme, Lavander and my carrier oils are Jojoba and Grape Seed Oil.  I first apply the MN and then I apply my mixture of Essential Oils.  I never never never have any thing great to say about my hair since I started Jan 2008 and I must say I finally have a lot of new growth.  I just Relaxed my Hair on March 28 2008



mrshicks2002 said:


> I have been using it off and on since August. I havent used it in almost three weeks since I have been wearing my hair down and still have more growth than usual at this time and I am only four weeks post. My mix consist of
> 
> family dollar MN only
> castor oil
> ...


----------



## SelfStyled (Apr 27, 2008)

Evalina1 said:


> I use Target Brand and some of the same Essential Oils.. I use Rosemary, Cedarwood, Thyme, Lavander and my carrier oils are Jojoba and Grape Seed Oil. I first apply the MN and then I apply my mixture of Essential Oils. I never never never have any thing great to say about my hair since I started Jan 2008 and I must say I finally have a lot of new growth. I just Relaxed my Hair on March 28 2008


I am very happy for your progress. What's up with the pics??? Oh yeah, how often did you apply


----------



## Evalina1 (Apr 27, 2008)

I do not have much progress to post..not yet..but give me until june...That is my personal goal... To be honest i not that computer savy..  I use this stuff every night and I hang my head from the side of my bed and massage my scalp for 5 mins...I know that sound crazy but I want long hair too


----------



## SelfStyled (Apr 27, 2008)

Evalina1 said:


> I do not have much progress to post..not yet..but give me until june...That is my personal goal... To be honest i not that computer savy.. I use this stuff every night and *I hang my head from the side of my bed and massage my scalp for 5 mins*...I know that sound crazy but I want long hair too


 


That's a good idea.  I want long hair too.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 27, 2008)

SelfStyled said:


> Incredible results. Your hair grew really fast. That is a great idea. I would love to know how mn works vs the OCT. I have managed to simpilfy my regimen and products, but when it comes to growth aides I still remain wreckless. I have been resisting the urge to buy the OCT/Mega, but nt sure how much longer I can hold out.


 
Thanks SelfStyled. ITA witht he fight with the hair growth regimen. I'm trying different things for a period of time just to see how my hair responds to each of them and whichever one shows the most growth, that's the one I'm sticking with. But give the OCT/Mega-Tek a try too for a fair comparison.


----------



## babydollhair (Apr 27, 2008)

Ok I   it! i just seen on the lhc a thread about mn, ya'll a girl has pics she grew  [size=+2]* 5+ inches in 6 months *[/size] 
using  equate mn, diluted in water! Plus all ya'll growing, shoot im on it........  waistlength here i come!


----------



## MissKim (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks! I didn't want to add too much to the mix just in case the more you add the less the MN works. Not to toot my own horn but my mix has a very pleasant scent. I think I'm going to stick with this recipe for a while. I added the SAA to: Lacio Lacio, Carol's Daughter Black Vanilla Leave In Conditioner, and Elin Lavar TherMist.



Aggie said:


> Wow MissKim, this mix sounds really great. I definitely like the SAA addition. Keep us updated on how it works for you.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Apr 27, 2008)

MissKim said:


> Thanks! I didn't want to add too much to the mix just in case the more you add the less the MN works. Not to toot my own horn but my mix has a very pleasant scent. I think I'm going to stick with this recipe for a while. I added the SAA to: Lacio Lacio, Carol's Daughter Black Vanilla Leave In Conditioner, and Elin Lavar TherMist.


Where do you buy SAA?
TIA


----------



## tricie (Apr 27, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> Where do you buy SAA?
> TIA



Hi, Mandy, 

You can get SAA from www.lotioncrafter.com.  It is one of their best sellers.

HTH!


----------



## MissKim (Apr 27, 2008)

Lotion Crafter: http://www.lotioncrafter.com/store/Silk-Amino-Acids-pr-16295.html

There's a LHCF discount code too. Check the discount thread, I think the code is LHCF08



Mandy4610 said:


> Where do you buy SAA?
> TIA


----------



## MissKim (Apr 27, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> Where do you buy SAA?
> TIA


 
The discount code is LHC2008


----------



## Mandy4610 (Apr 27, 2008)

MissKim said:


> The discount code is LHC2008


Thank you so much. I will be ordering.


OT: what else can I use SAA for?


----------



## The Sweetest B (Apr 27, 2008)

I don't have a recipe as I am applying it straight from the tube like grease to my scalp.  I have just completed one week of applying 5days straight and massaged my scalp; on the other 2 nights I applied to my edges and bald temples.  I have a 1/4 inch of NG but most exciting is my pesky seboric deramatitis that plagued me for years not matter what I did have disappeared.  Actually I felt like the NG started coming in around day 3 0r 4 but I keep saying my mind was playing tricks on me.


----------



## Aussie (Apr 28, 2008)

i want to try mn butttt i hve a few questions...

how long did u try ur *mn* mix b4 u saw results?(week.. month..etc)


how do u apply it and wat brand would u recommend?


do u kno of any effects down the road if you stop the mn mix? (like minioxidl if u stop it the hairs grown from usin it will fall out)

i have thin edges that i am tryin to grow out and thick... any mn success stories from usin mn on the edges? this is my main concern/question

thanks


----------



## Platinum (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi Aussie! I saw results in about 10 days (it may have been less than that). A lot of people use Family Dollar brand (it's about $5.00 a tube). I've used the 4% Equate brand (Walmart), it's about $8.00. Some people have reported headaches from using MN straight. This is one of the reasons why some choose to mix theirs. Other than possible headaches, I haven't heard anything else about side effects. Hope this helps!


----------



## Surfer Girl (Apr 28, 2008)

The Sweetest B said:


> I don't have a recipe as I am applying it straight from the tube like grease to my scalp. I have just completed one week of applying 5days straight and massaged my scalp; on the other 2 nights I applied to my edges and bald temples. I have a 1/4 inch of NG but most exciting is my pesky seboric deramatitis that plagued me for years not matter what I did have disappeared. Actually I felt like the NG started coming in around day 3 0r 4 but I keep saying my mind was playing tricks on me.


 This was the best thing that happened to me also. I am happy about growing my hair of course, but to finally part my hair and not worry about the itchy, flaky white gunk....priceless.


----------



## hothair (Apr 28, 2008)

I just retouched my hair colour - I estimated that I wouldn't have to do it till June however the new growth was over 2inches (since end of January)... I put this down to my MN mix and daily cw/ rinsing - cause I haven't been consistent with anything else.... I have just incorporated Megatek in my regimen so APL this year is looking a reality!!


----------



## MissKim (Apr 28, 2008)

Mandy, I added SAA to my leave in conditioners as well as my thermal protectant. My friend is a member of this forum too and she added a few drops of SAA and castor oil (I think she said castor oil) to her mascara. 

I have been applying SAA and Vitamin E oil to my eyelashes with an old mascara brush that I cleaned off. I apply it at night. My lashes are looking a lot fuller. 


Mandy4610 said:


> Thank you so much. I will be ordering.
> 
> 
> OT: what else can I use SAA for?


----------



## TriniStarr (Apr 29, 2008)

MissKim, where can i found/purchase SAA and what does SAA stands for.  Lastly, can i use this mix on my eyebrows as well?

TIA!


----------



## hothair (Apr 29, 2008)

^^ SAA is Silk Amino Acids and I think in the states you can get it from www.fromnaturewithlove.com for UK/European ladies http://ofasimplenature.webeden.co.uk/ I just ordered from the lady - Sarah she's very nice and has other butters as well


----------



## Aggie (Apr 29, 2008)

TriniStarr said:


> MissKim, where can i found/purchase SAA and what does SAA stands for. Lastly, can i use this mix on my eyebrows as well?
> 
> TIA!


SAA is silk amino acids that can be purchased from www.lotioncrafter.com. It is versatile enough to be added to relaxers as well for all those who relax their hair. You can drop one or 2 caps full of it in your next relaxer as it helps to strengthen the bonds in the cuticle throughout the relaxer process.


----------



## Aussie (Apr 29, 2008)

Aussie said:


> i want to try mn butttt i hve a few questions...
> 
> how long did u try ur *mn* mix b4 u saw results?(week.. month..etc)
> 
> ...


*
BUMPIN FOR MORE REPLIES*


----------



## TriniStarr (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks hothair and Aggie!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 29, 2008)

Aussie said:


> i want to try mn butttt i hve a few questions...
> 
> how long did u try ur *mn* mix b4 u saw results?(week.. month..etc)
> 
> ...


 
realistically for me, it took 6-8 weeks to start seeing marked results. I use the Fougera MN that I purchase from amazon.com (can get 3 for under $7.00). 

I had thin edges but I bought the ORS fertilizing serum and added MN and a few drops (about 8 drops) rosemary essential oil to it, mixed and applied to my edges nightly and massaged for 5 minutes each rime. My edges were back in a less than 6 weeks.
I made a mixture of several carrier oils, essential oils, some sulfur 8 grease and some kind of moisturizer and applied directly to my scalp using a color applicator bottle.

I have not experienced any hair falling out from using MN.

By the way, all this information is already posted all through this thread, for more info, you may need to take your time and slowly read through it, okay?


----------



## Aggie (Apr 29, 2008)

TriniStarr said:


> Thanks hothair and Aggie!


 
Anytime TriniStarr.


----------



## MissKim (Apr 29, 2008)

TriniStarr -

SAA is Silk Amino Acids http://www.lotioncrafter.com/store/Silk-Amino-Acids-pr-16295.html

I'm sure using a small amount of the mix on your eyebrows could help them grow.



TriniStarr said:


> MissKim, where can i found/purchase SAA and what does SAA stands for. Lastly, can i use this mix on my eyebrows as well?
> 
> TIA!


----------



## TrendySocialite (Apr 29, 2008)

Yes I use castor oil and SAA in my CLEAR mascara only. I use SAA in my regular mascara. I put the clear mascara on on days when I'm not wearing makeup. Otherwise, at night I dip an old mascara brush into my SAA and apply to lashes.

The castor oil will thicken them up, the SAA helps them grow. I have noticed a difference in my lashes. There is info on these boards about it.

ARR



MissKim said:


> Mandy, I added SAA to my leave in conditioners as well as my thermal protectant. My friend is a member of this forum too and she added a few drops of SAA and castor oil (I think she said castor oil) to her mascara.
> 
> I have been applying SAA and Vitamin E oil to my eyelashes with an old mascara brush that I cleaned off. I apply it at night. My lashes are looking a lot fuller.


----------



## Tamrin (Apr 29, 2008)

Aussie said:


> i want to try mn butttt i hve a few questions...
> 
> how long did u try ur *mn* mix b4 u saw results?(week.. month..etc)
> 
> ...


 

Hi Aussie

I see results within 2 weeks. I have been using MN for the past few  months. I use the Family Dollar Brand. I have not had any adverse effects. I had a bald spot and its completely filled in with now 2.5 inches of hair maybe more in it. And as of today (yes I updated my fotki I was so excited about taking off my twists could not wait till next month), I think Im even closer to my full APL dream. When Im in twists I make an MN Spray and when Im  out ouf twists I make a MN Moisturizer and sulfur mix with rosemary EO.  Im one person who swears by it.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (May 1, 2008)

Ladies, how much growth have you all attained?  I've been using this on and off for about a month...i ditched this for megatek, but mt caused shedding, and i'm not trying to go there...so i've mixed mn with sulfur 8 and hydrocortisone and have been applying nightly...the tingle is addictive...my ng is thick and kinda crunchy...do you think saa will smooth n soften it?  no denying the growth properties, though..i was discouraged at first because i only mixed mn hydrocortisone...major shedding..any pictures, ladies?

I need bsl before August 08...i'm grazing apl...


----------



## vegasQT (May 3, 2008)

Is anyone adding MN to OCT or Mega-Tek?


----------



## joyandfaith (May 3, 2008)

I'm new to the whole idea of MN and not quite sure how it works.  Do you wash it out after 30 min or an hour of having it in? Or is it a scalp moisturizer that you keep in and apply several times weekly?


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (May 3, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> I'm new to the whole idea of MN and not quite sure how it works. Do you wash it out after 30 min or an hour of having it in? Or is it a scalp moisturizer that you keep in and apply several times weekly?


 
Hey,

Most of the ladies use MN as a moisterizer and apply daily or every other day. Hope this helps!


----------



## Platinum (May 3, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> I'm new to the whole idea of MN and not quite sure how it works. Do you wash it out after 30 min or an hour of having it in? Or is it a scalp moisturizer that you keep in and apply several times weekly?


 

Most people use it on the scalp. You don't wash it out. I wouldn't advice putting it directly on your hair, some people say that it's dries out your hair. Also, you may need to try to mix it with something. Some users experience headaches when using it straight. Happy to help.


----------



## joyandfaith (May 3, 2008)

Thank you eroberson and Platinum.  That info definitely helps.  Thanks for taking the time to help a newbie out :Blush2:


----------



## TwistNMx (May 4, 2008)

Coffee said:


> Ok I started my M7 challenge on November 26th. I'm going to do it for 30 days before posting my results. I made up my mix the way I cook, I don't measure, just mixed until it looked and felt okay. Here is what I used:
> 
> 1 tube FD M7
> Dr. Miracles Grow Oil
> ...


 
Congrats Coffee,
You've made great progress. 
*HP


----------



## Garner (May 5, 2008)

Hi!!!  Has anyone tried the Dollar Tree MN?  I looked at the inactive ingredients and it contains cetyl alcohol as well as mineral oil (which is in the FD brand).  Has anyone received good results from the Dollar Tree Brand?


----------



## lurkersincejan (May 5, 2008)

Ive been using it for about a month now and its been working pretty good. I have come across a problem now though, I apply it directly to myscalp and I would also oil my scalp with doo grow oil and my hair would be nice and moistured. Now for some reason my hair has been a little dry, I tried applying the ORS olive oil cream but it doesnt leave my hair moisturized. Any ideas on good moisturizers I can use while using MN?


----------



## J Glazin (May 5, 2008)

Hi everyone

I just started using MN with castor oil grapeseed oil, coconut oil and olive oil.  Im alittle nervous b/c who eva thought about putting MN on their scalp.  O on my hair I put the shaikai oil. I just have a question.  how long do you do it? A month? Or a few months?


----------



## HoneyDew (May 5, 2008)

Hi ladies. 

I thought of all the MN users today when I was in the Dollar Store.  You may already know this, but in Dollar Tree, they had a product called Miconazex 2%MN Cream. It is for vaginal yeast infections, but it comes in a tube that is a large 1.6 oz.  It did have one of those applicators in it, but you could toss that. Anyway, for $1 you can't beat it.

Again you guys may know about that one but I thought I would mention it anyway.


----------



## princessnad (May 7, 2008)

lurkersincejan said:


> Ive been using it for about a month now and its been working pretty good. I have come across a problem now though, I apply it directly to myscalp and I would also oil my scalp with doo grow oil and my hair would be nice and moistured. Now for some reason my hair has been a little dry, I tried applying the ORS olive oil cream but it doesnt leave my hair moisturized. Any ideas on good moisturizers I can use while using MN?


 
It is probably buildup from all the products.  The build up blocks moisture.  I would recomend that you clarify.  HTH


----------



## lurkersincejan (May 7, 2008)

princessnad said:


> It is probably buildup from all the products.  The build up blocks moisture.  I would recomend that you clarify.  HTH



thanks i'll do that


----------



## Angkin73 (May 7, 2008)

*I'm a newbie to LHCF and thought I would add my recipe. I read through all the recipes in here an ran out to get the stuff to make my own mix yesterday. I found the Pomada de Azufre today and added it for the sulfur content. 
My MN recipe: 
FD MN 2%
4oz 100% raw Shea Butter
BB Growth Serum
Pomada de Azufre
cap full of: Jojoba oil, Grape seed oil, Sweet Almond oil, Apricot oil, vitamin E oil.
3 tbs coconut oil
1/2 cap of Olive oil
20 drops Bergamot oil ( I love the sweet citrus scent)

I whipped the Shea Butter by hand with my oils. I added the MN and EO's last. Then I whipped it some more. I tryed to put it in my hair with my finger but I didn't think I was getting enough on my scalp so I decided to use a bottle and apply it, since so many on here do it that way and it seemes easier. 

*


----------



## Platinum (May 7, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Angkin73! Your mix sounds really good. Let us know how it works for you. Happy hair growing!


----------



## Blackeyez09 (May 8, 2008)

Is anyone using MN in the UK it seems like everyone on this site is based in the US.

I have heard just too many excellent results and am ready to start my MN.

Has anyone any suggestions on a brand sold in the UK or the ingredients of the one you are using in the US.

xx


----------



## michaela (May 8, 2008)

Any more Mn Updates?


----------



## Angkin73 (May 8, 2008)

Platinum said:


> Welcome to the forum, Angkin73! Your mix sounds really good. Let us know how it works for you. Happy hair growing!


Thank you. I hope to see a lot of growth. I did try it last night and even tho its creamy, it was so oily after I put it on my scalp. I really think I put on to much,  I'm going to try the beads in the part like some one else suggested in here. and massage into my scalp. 
  I remember watching a youtube video on making whipped Shea butter. The lady added a Pearl White Mica powder(for the sheen), Boron Nitride powder ( this is put in lotions), Rice powder or can use corn starch, and Silica powder to her mix that helped to suck up some of the oil and make it creamer, almost like a lotion. Does any one know if that would work with a MN mix?


----------



## Lebiya (May 9, 2008)

For those using Monistat…have you experience and shedding?


----------



## iaec06 (May 9, 2008)

no shedding from the MN .


----------



## Aggie (May 9, 2008)

No shedding here either from the MN.


----------



## SelfStyled (May 9, 2008)

No shedding from my MN mix.


----------



## HoneyDew (May 10, 2008)

When I used MN, I did get more shedding.  But, I do whenever I use something that makes my hair grow faster.  I think it is normal at first, but I would expect it to decrease after using the aid for a bit.


----------



## rosie (May 11, 2008)

For those who use their MN mix with water.  DO you just dilute it into a spray bottle and mist your scalp?


How many tubes are you using in ratio to how much water?
Is it the yeast infection kind or the jock itch kind?
Do you mix anything else besides the water and MN?
Would some rosemary help with the absorption into the scalp?
Thanks in advance for the answers.


----------



## Caramela (May 12, 2008)

I am not noticing anything very drastic about MN... I might give it one more month and see what happens. But I don't know if I will continue it past that.


----------



## Garner (May 13, 2008)

Hi everyone!!!  I have decided to stop using the MN due to shedding.  I was using the FD brand w/o mixing and noticed long strands initially.  I wasn't sure until 2-3 wks after a retouch when I used it again and noticed the same thing.  I realize what works for one person does not work for another and I did receive growth, but it is not worth the shedding.  I was trying to recover from a thinning nape area.  Oh, well  Anyone else experienced this?


----------



## PeopleTalkDaily (May 13, 2008)

I mixed my with Dr. Miracle..
I also want to know what can take away the smell peppermint oil?


----------



## hothair (May 13, 2008)

I've been using MN mixed with Paltas for a week on my scalp and spraying daily with MT and I have 2-3 cm of newgrowth (I know cause I coloured just before the braids) I'm waiting 2 week to see if this is a combination I should stick with


----------



## cdixon (May 15, 2008)

I just started my own mix of mn today, does anybody know if you cowash and use it every other day if it will work, or maybe I should have a set schedule, like M,W,F - MN, T, TH, Su - Cowash?


----------



## iaec06 (May 15, 2008)

Garner said:


> Hi everyone!!! I have decided to stop using the MN due to shedding. I was using the FD brand w/o mixing and noticed long strands initially. I wasn't sure until 2-3 wks after a retouch when I used it again and noticed the same thing. I realize what works for one person does not work for another and I did receive growth, but it is not worth the shedding.  I was trying to recover from a thinning nape area. Oh, well Anyone else experienced this?


sorry that you are experiencing this. I do relax more often that 8 weeks because  I get so much groth from it so I have the regular shedding . HTH


----------



## iaec06 (May 15, 2008)

cdixon said:


> I just started my own mix of mn today, does anybody know if you cowash and use it every other day if it will work, or maybe I should have a set schedule, like M,W,F - MN, T, TH, Su - Cowash?


I wash every 4 days now . the longer my  hair get the more I and more I need to wash it. I guess the strands get too oily after a while . and it screams shampoo.


----------



## Mandy4610 (May 15, 2008)

Anyone using MN with BT only?


----------



## tada1 (May 15, 2008)

i cant seem to find MN in the family dollar near me  can someone please post the ingredients? im just wondering what else is in it besides Miconazole Nitrate. If you can post a picture/link that would be fabulous as well. THANKS!

tada1


----------



## hothair (May 16, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> Anyone using MN with BT only?



I did until I ran out with no problems


----------



## Mandy4610 (May 16, 2008)

hothair said:


> I did until I ran out with no problems


Thanks, how much growth did you achieve?


----------



## Moisture2608 (May 16, 2008)

I just started using MN this morning. Here's my mix:

1 tube of MN (from Wal-Mart ~ the Equate brand; Family Dollar wasn't open yet!)
Sulfur 8
Coconut Oil
Doo Groo Growth Oil

I just put it on my scalp, but I have not felt any tingling! I've read on this thread that some ladies felt a tingling!?!? 

Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Platinum (May 16, 2008)

Moisture2608 said:


> I just started using MN this morning. Here's my mix:
> 
> 1 tube of MN (from Wal-Mart ~ the Equate brand; Family Dollar wasn't open yet!)
> Sulfur 8
> ...


 
Your mix sounds pretty good. Some ladies use a little peppermint oil in their MN mix to get the tingling sensation. You're not doing anything wrong.


----------



## Mandy4610 (May 16, 2008)

I made my concoction last night

2% MN
BT
Sulfur 8
Coconut oil
Carrot oil
Jojoba oil
castor oil
ORS olive oil moisturizer


----------



## Moisture2608 (May 16, 2008)

Platinum said:


> Your mix sounds pretty good. Some ladies use a little peppermint oil in their MN mix to get the tingling sensation. You're not doing anything wrong.


 

Thanks! Today was my very first day, so I just wanted to make sure that I was on the right path.


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (May 16, 2008)

i just started using my mn mix. its been a few days and i already have alot of ng. and i just got a relaxer


----------



## Aggie (May 16, 2008)

Moisture2608 said:


> I just started using MN this morning. Here's my mix:
> 
> 1 tube of MN (from Wal-Mart ~ the Equate brand; Family Dollar wasn't open yet!)
> Sulfur 8
> ...


 
Try putting a few drops of essential oil in your mix for the extra stimulation.


----------



## Moisture2608 (May 16, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Try putting a few drops of essential oil in your mix for the extra stimulation.


 

Yup! That's what I'm planning to do for my next batch. Thanks, Aggie.


----------



## Aggie (May 16, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> I made my concoction last night
> 
> 2% MN
> BT
> ...


 
Mandy, are you putting some essesntial oils in your mix for added stimulation too?


----------



## Mandy4610 (May 17, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Mandy, are you putting some essesntial oils in your mix for added stimulation too?


hey Aggie, no I am not. I am not very familiar with essential oils, where can I find?


----------



## hothair (May 17, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> Thanks, how much growth did you achieve?



when I was consistent about .75 in 4 weeks (not very consistent) my hair/ scalp reacts really well to sulphur products...


----------



## Aggie (May 17, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> hey Aggie, no I am not. I am not very familiar with essential oils, where can I find?


 
They are sold by many merchants and health stores like GNC. They are also found on www.iherb.com, www.amazon.com, and www.vitacost.com. Simply put essential oil in the seach field and the page will come up. They are very strong and has to be used a few drops at a time in a carrier type oil like evoo, castor oil jojoba oil, grapeseed oil, and cit also can be added to shampoos and conditioners, etc for extra stimulations.


----------



## Mandy4610 (May 17, 2008)

Aggie said:


> They are sold by many merchants and health stores like GNC. They are also found on www.iherb.com, www.amazon.com, and www.vitacost.com. Simply put essential oil in the seach field and the page will come up. They are very strong and has to be used a few drops at a time in a carrier type oil like evoo, castor oil jojoba oil, grapeseed oil, and cit also can be added to shampoos and conditioners, etc for extra stimulations.


Thanks Aggie. I did some research and found out that Essential oils are not as oily as carrier oils, thats a good thing because I don't like it when my MN mix is too oily. I will get some. So the EO=stimulation=growth?


----------



## Aggie (May 17, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> Thanks Aggie. I did some research and found out that Essential oils are not as oily as carrier oils, thats a good thing because I don't like it when my MN mix is too oily. I will get some. So the EO=stimulation=growth?


 
Yes along with a lttle scalp massage.


----------



## babydollhair (May 19, 2008)

i just wanted to add i got my eo's from ebay for pretty cheap like around 1.95-3.00 each. they were about 1oz or so each.


----------



## rosie (May 20, 2008)

Bumping to get answers...




rosie said:


> For those who use their MN mix with water. DO you just dilute it into a spray bottle and mist your scalp?
> 
> 
> How many tubes are you using in ratio to how much water?
> ...


----------



## Platinum (May 20, 2008)

Rosie, I can't speak for everyone else about their mixes but I never measured mine. You can use either the Monistat or Neosporin AF.


----------



## monieluv (May 21, 2008)

I AM SO EXCITED.  I'VE BEEN APPLYING MY MN MIX WITH BRAIDS EVERYDAY AND NOW I HAVE ABOUT .5" OF NG (GIVE OR TAKE IN SOME AREAS)  I USUALLY GET THIS REGULARLY IN A MONTH. MY MIX IS MN, DOO GRO, CAPISUM, COCONUT OIL, & BB GROWTH OIL.  I'VE HAD MY BRAIDS IN FOR TWO WEEKS AND THEY ALREADY LOOKS LIKE I NEED THEM TO BE REDONE.  MN REALLY WORKS (ALONG WITH OTHER INGREDIENTS OF COURSE) I AM SO HAPPY


----------



## Aggie (May 21, 2008)

monieluv said:


> I AM SO EXCITED. I'VE BEEN APPLYING MY MN MIX WITH BRAIDS EVERYDAY AND NOW I HAVE ABOUT .5" OF NG (GIVE OR TAKE IN SOME AREAS) I USUALLY GET THIS REGULARLY IN A MONTH. MY MIX IS MN, DOO GRO, CAPISUM, COCONUT OIL, & BB GROWTH OIL. I'VE HAD MY BRAIDS IN FOR TWO WEEKS AND THEY ALREADY LOOKS LIKE I NEED THEM TO BE REDONE. MN REALLY WORKS (ALONG WITH OTHER INGREDIENTS OF COURSE) I AM SO HAPPY


 
Congratulations Monieluv on your progress with MN so far.


----------



## Tamrin (May 21, 2008)

For the ones looking to make a good moisturize and still use their MN. I found something good. SO told me today his co worker's has a serious dandruff issue and dry hair. Since MN has helped me to get rid of it and get great growth, SO told him how I made stuff for him got rid of his dandruff. (yes Ladies SO is my lab rat he does not mind). So I decided to whip up something good for his co-worker. 

Mango butter 3 table spoons
Shea butter 2 table spoons
Avocado butter 1 table spoon
Coconut oil- 1 Tbsp
Jojoba oil 1 teaspoon 
sweet Almond oil 1/2 a teaspoon
Glycerine 2 Tbsp
SAA 10 drops
Favorite EO  to taste
FD MN 1/2 a tube

Whip until fluffy using mixer. You can use a fork but its a lot of work.
Enjoy ladies.


----------



## TwistNMx (May 22, 2008)

monieluv said:


> I AM SO EXCITED. I'VE BEEN APPLYING MY MN MIX WITH BRAIDS EVERYDAY AND NOW I HAVE ABOUT .5" OF NG (GIVE OR TAKE IN SOME AREAS) I USUALLY GET THIS REGULARLY IN A MONTH. MY MIX IS MN, DOO GRO, CAPISUM, COCONUT OIL, & BB GROWTH OIL. I'VE HAD MY BRAIDS IN FOR TWO WEEKS AND THEY ALREADY LOOKS LIKE I NEED THEM TO BE REDONE. MN REALLY WORKS (ALONG WITH OTHER INGREDIENTS OF COURSE) I AM SO HAPPY


Yeah, congrats.  It only gets better from here.  I'm very pleased also.


----------



## lurkersincejan (May 22, 2008)

ladies I need some help, I normally use MN right out of the tube but wanted to add something for moisture so I have added coconut oil and Doo grow growth oil. I used less than an oz of coconut oil half a tube of MN and about 2 oz of doo grow. I put it in the applicator bottle,shook it up and started applying, what i have noticed was that all the oil came out and MN seems to have stayed at the bottom because it was not thin enough I guess. I need a remedy for this because thats a waste for 1 day when my tube normally last a couple weeks straight out the tube . What am I doing wrong and how can I fix it.


----------



## yodie (May 23, 2008)

This happens to me to.

I put my finger over the tip of the applicator bottle & either shake it up until its all mixed together or I hold my mixture upside down with my finger over the tip.

After, I do a test squirt until I see the mn coming out of the tip.

Then I apply. 
Hope this helps.


lurkersincejan said:


> ladies I need some help, I normally use MN right out of the tube but wanted to add something for moisture so I have added coconut oil and Doo grow growth oil. I used less than an oz of coconut oil half a tube of MN and about 2 oz of doo grow. I put it in the applicator bottle,shook it up and started applying, what i have noticed was that all the oil came out and MN seems to have stayed at the bottom because it was not thin enough I guess. I need a remedy for this because thats a waste for 1 day when my tube normally last a couple weeks straight out the tube . What am I doing wrong and how can I fix it.


----------



## lurkersincejan (May 23, 2008)

Thanks I'll have to try it again, maybe i put too much mn. Thanks again, also how much do you put? enough for one application or more?


----------



## yodie (May 23, 2008)

I don't have any recipes for my mn mix. usually I put 2 tubes in my applicator bottle and put some oil in the bottle.

Decided to start applying straight from the tube again. 





lurkersincejan said:


> Thanks I'll have to try it again, maybe i put too much mn. Thanks again, also how much do you put? enough for one application or more?


----------



## lurkersincejan (May 23, 2008)

yodie said:


> I don't have any recipes for my mn mix. usually I put 2 tubes in my applicator bottle and put some oil in the bottle.
> 
> Decided to start applying straight from the tube again.



Yea I may be doing the same thing and just add the doo grow and coconut together. The tube will last longer


----------



## flautist (May 24, 2008)

WHAT IS MN??? I've been trying to find out but I don't see a post that explains what this is.


----------



## yodie (May 24, 2008)

Miconozole Nitrate, a.k.a yeast infection or athletes foot cream. (Monistat or Neosporin AF)


----------



## TheNewFine (May 24, 2008)

flautist said:


> WHAT IS MN??? I've been trying to find out but I don't see a post that explains what this is.



Do a search, either here or on the 'net and you will find tons of info. HTH


----------



## 4mia (May 25, 2008)

hey ladies mn as a acne or to clear your face treatment works great also. if i break out i just put some or hydrocotozine cream on it at night by the am its shrunk


----------



## MJ (May 26, 2008)

I'm taking a break. This is my fourth without using my MN mix. I'm not sure when I'll resume...


----------



## Aggie (May 26, 2008)

I'm breaking temporarily too as I just started the Mega Tek/OCT challenge and I really want to see if it will work better than the MN, I might mix them a lot later though.


----------



## Caramela (May 29, 2008)

On second thought I'm using MN throughout the rest of the summer!!!! I have only been putting MN on my scalp in the lower 2 quadrants of my hair and I have a new little crop of new growth waves there! The upper two quadrants of my head has practically no NG at all and I'm 6 wks post. I'm using $1 store MN BTW.


----------



## Andy1979 (May 29, 2008)

THANK YOU CARAMELA!  I have been waiting for someone to post that they got results from dollar tree mn.  I found it at the dollar store last week but didn't want to waste my time or my dollar   if it doesn't work.


----------



## Tamrin (May 29, 2008)

MJ said:


> I'm taking a break. This is my fourth without using my MN mix. I'm not sure when I'll resume...


 
It does not hurt to take abreak. Im too. Have not used any growth aids since 5/1/08. I just co wash and moisturuze and seal with oil. Im really enjoying having a scalp free of stuff.


----------



## Mandy4610 (May 30, 2008)

Aggie said:


> I'm breaking temporarily too as I just started the Mega Tek/OCT challenge and I really want to see if it will work better than the MN, I might mix them a lot later though.


Please let me know how you are liking the OCT. I have not bought any, mainly because shipping to Canada was ridiculous.
I have a growth aids change going until July/August, I think I will take a break after that.


----------



## Ms.Nigeria (Jun 3, 2008)

I will like to join 

2 4% MN monistat 3
Cocunut oil


----------



## Aggie (Jun 3, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> Please let me know how you are liking the OCT. I have not bought any, mainly because shipping to Canada was ridiculous.
> I have a growth aids change going until July/August, I think I will take a break after that.


 
When I start to use the OCT, I will let you know how it worked for me. 

By the way, I made a decision to add the MN to my MT a little early. I started mixing them together on Sunday June 1st, 2008. So I will keep track of the progress for that and see what happens. I only used the MT alone for 2 weeks only. I changed my mind and decided to use my MN before they expire on me.


----------



## Angkin73 (Jun 3, 2008)

I was doing the MN challenge but I decided to change my mix. The other I was using had to many oils in it, and I didn't like the way it was separating. I used it but not as often as I should, I did recieve good growth with it tho. 

My new mix:
MN (walmart brand, was on sell for $4)
Sulfur sublimed powder (flowers of sulfur)
MSM Aloe Vera Lotion (contains 15% msm)
Raw shea butter. 
Scented oil (Tropical citrus Tango)

I really like this mix because its real creamy, and it leaves my hair really moisturized and soft. I just made it today.


----------



## soslychic (Jun 4, 2008)

I've been using the MN for almost 2 months now while I've been in braids and I've seen very nice growth. I'm quite shocked. All I'm using is MN cream mixed with castor oil. Nothing fancy  I don't even measure. I just mix it up until it's still pretty thick and apply to scalp. My current set of braids have been in for 2 weeks and I think I see a good 1/2 inch of growth which is unusual for me.


----------



## Aussie (Jun 5, 2008)

can someone tell me the thread that shows the ingredients in monistat. i got some from my doctor, but i want to make sure it is the right one that everybody is using. thanks!


----------



## xxCami (Jun 6, 2008)

Wow .. 
we are really putting monistat in our hair? 
I thought that was a joke. 
im scared to try it.. 
Does it makes the pores on your scalp open..?

Well here is my recipe. 
There has been growth, and I cut most of it off.
I am a newbie and will put pics up soon. 
I have been checking this site for a while .. 
but anyhoo.. 
Ohh and I dont have any real measurments I just mix it in.. 

- ORS Carrot Oil
- ORS Shea Butter , its a purple and green jar. 
- Africa Sixx Oil
- A smidgen of Miracle 8 w/ Ginseng
- Biolage daily leave in conditioner, about 3 pumps.. too much will make it way silky. <-- the concoction that is.. lol
- a little emergency 911
- and I seal the ends with mangobutter from QP

I try to moisturize every 2- 3 days.. my hair is very dry. I am 4b Relaxed.. I have a problem relaxing my hair too .. but anyway where do I get to tell people Im a 4b.. is there a form to fill out.. as far as goals and stuff. 
there was one when this site was free. lol Im not complaining though. no pun intended


----------



## Jadore_tay (Jun 7, 2008)

i am experiencing some itching with mn. is this normal?


----------



## Aggie (Jun 7, 2008)

tay_luv said:


> i am experiencing some itching with mn. is this normal?


 
For me quite the reverse. MN actually helps to eliminate dandruff and itching on my scalp.


----------



## apemay1969 (Jun 7, 2008)

Does anyone know how long MN keeps?  I made a mix of it with vatika oil a few months ago and kept it in an old ORS carrot oil container.  I then bought some BT and used that.  Now I want to use the MN mix.  Is it too old or does it keep like other stuff in containers?

I ain't trying to wake up and all my hair is on my pillow.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 7, 2008)

apemay1969 said:


> Does anyone know how long MN keeps? I made a mix of it with vatika oil a few months ago and kept it in an old ORS carrot oil container. I then bought some BT and used that. Now I want to use the MN mix. Is it too old or does it keep like other stuff in containers?
> 
> I ain't trying to wake up and all my hair is on my pillow.


 
MN does have an expiry date on the box, do you remember what it was? Do you have any essential oils in your mix, that would keep it a little longer.


----------



## apemay1969 (Jun 7, 2008)

Aggie said:


> MN does have an expiry date on the box, do you remember what it was? Do you have any essential oils in your mix, that would keep it a little longer.



Girl, naw, I don't remember what it was.

It's funny too cause I'm smelling it like I can tell.

Better safe than sorry.  I'm throwing it out and buying some more.  My momma said I'm too cheap to be this young.

It would seem that if mixed with an oil, like Vatika, it would keep longer.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 7, 2008)

apemay1969 said:


> Girl, naw, I don't remember what it was.
> 
> It's funny too cause I'm smelling it like I can tell.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jadore_tay (Jun 8, 2008)

Aggie said:


> For me quite the reverse. MN actually helps to eliminate dandruff and itching on my scalp.



that's the problem I dont have dandruff anymore but I'm getting the itchies LOL. I am using mn mixed with castor oil and dabur special oi.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 8, 2008)

tay_luv said:


> that's the problem I dont have dandruff anymore but I'm getting the itchies LOL. I am using mn mixed with castor oil and dabur special oi.


 
It may be the dabur special oil, I heard they have mineral oil in them so I started buying my mineral oil-free amla, bhringraj and brahmi oils from www.garrysun.com. A lady by the name of Karen is very helpful there with questions I had and seem pretty knowledgeable on the oils. The oils seem a little expensive compared to the Dabur oil but I'd rather have better quality oil over mineral oil-ladened oils. I hope this helps.


----------



## Jadore_tay (Jun 8, 2008)

Aggie said:


> It may be the dabur special oil, I heard they have mineral oil in them so I started buying my mineral oil-free amla, bhringraj and brahmi oils from www.garrysun.com. A lady by the name of Karen is very helpful there with questions I had and seem pretty knowledgeable on the oils. The oils seem a little expensive compared to the Dabur oil but I'd rather have better quality oil over mineral oil-ladened oils. I hope this helps.



thank you that may be the problem


----------



## tada1 (Jun 8, 2008)

tay_luv said:


> thank you that may be the problem



actually, a lot of people report getting the itchies when on MN...most people attribute this to the MN making their hair grow....


----------



## Aggie (Jun 8, 2008)

tada1 said:


> actually, a lot of people report getting the itchies when on MN...most people attribute this to the MN making their hair grow....


 
Mine doesn't itch. It could be the essential oils that's keeping my scalp from itching then as I use a few drops each of tea tree, peppermint, rosemary, lavender, cedarwood and a few drops of ylang ylang. I make a very large batch that lasts me like 2 months at a time.


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Jun 8, 2008)

yea mn gives me the itches like crazy! but i dont mind as long as i keep getting this good growth


----------



## Jadore_tay (Jun 8, 2008)

unique4lyfe33 said:


> yea mn gives me the itches like crazy! but i dont mind as long as i keep getting this good growth


 


tada1 said:


> actually, a lot of people report getting the itchies when on MN...most people attribute this to the MN making their hair grow....


 

THANK YOU BECAUSE IT WAS REALLY ITCHING TODAY LOL BUT I FEEL THE GROWTH SO I DONT WANT TO STOP


----------



## Aggie (Jun 8, 2008)

Ladies, MN really dries out the hair and scalp so please, moisturize, moisturize, moisturize and boy am I glad I don't get the itchies you ladies are talking about because in the past when I use to have an ithcy patch in the crown of my head, I used to scratch my head so hard that my hair used to fall out right in the spot I scratched, not good. 

So if you get bad itching, try not to scratch it too hard, okay?


----------



## mistee11 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi, I am new to this forum site and am very excited to learn all that I can from you all to help grow and keep some hair on my head.  My hair generally will grow at a very good rate but I experience a lot of shedding at pre-touch up times.  Also I have a lot of itching in one spot in the crown of my head accompanied by flaking.  It seems no matter what I put on it (and believe me I've tried almost everything... from Keracare's Dry and Itchy Shampoo and Conditioners and their grease to EVOO) I still get this dry patch.  I too have suffered breakage all the way down to the new growth from taking fine tooth combs to scratch the spot.  It's very discouraging, but so hard not to scratch.  I am willing to try the MN challenge and make my own hair recipe to combat all these hair problems that are slowing down growth rate.  Do you have any recommendations as to what I can use to combat the intense itching, dryness and breakage?


----------



## Geminigirl (Jun 14, 2008)

first what is your regimine and how often do you wash?


----------



## mistee11 (Jun 15, 2008)

My regimen is kind of a lazy approach -- i've been washing once a week and dc and cw once a week.  I suffer with allergies to anything nut-based.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jun 15, 2008)

For ladies who continue to experience itching, please add a few drops of rosemary, tea tree, and peppermint oils to your mixture. Please only add a few drops, maybe 5-7 drops of each. The rosemary can be overpowering in smell.


----------



## Geminigirl (Jun 15, 2008)

That's not lazy lots of ladies wash once a wk only. What kind of moisturizers are you using after you wash? You should moisturize daily and also seal with oil. You have to find what best works for you.


----------



## Geminigirl (Jun 15, 2008)

grease is a no no. Ummm have you tried S curl? I don't know if you wear wet or dry styles but S-curl is my fave. I usually mix it will Infusim 23 leave in. Also you can try more natural products. I used

1/2 100% aloe vera and 
1/2 100%glycerin 

and it made my hair SUPER soft. You can always experiment with making your own moisturizers. seal with an oil of choice. HTH


----------



## mistee11 (Jun 15, 2008)

Thank you, Geminigirl--I really appreciate those tips.  I've been moisturizing with Keracare Dry and Itchy Scalp Conditioner after shampooing with the same shampoo from that line but lately I've also cw with vinegar and olive oil.  It has been helping somewhat.  I bought some hydrocortisone cream for my eczema of the skin that I suffer with occasionally.  I will try to use some on the patch in my scalp and see if that will help.  I also alternate conditioning with Nubian Silk's Therapx Moisturizing Conditioner.  Perhaps the MN will help me grow the hair back that I've lost from scratching so much.

BTW, your hair looks great - so full and healthy!


----------



## Geminigirl (Jun 15, 2008)

your welcome. Thanks for the compliment. The MN is supposed to help with scalp irtritations I read because it's an antifungal.


----------



## michaela (Jun 17, 2008)

Does anyone Know the long term effects of using mn?
Is it safe?


----------



## Jadore_tay (Jun 17, 2008)

missprincess011 said:


> Does anyone Know the long term effects of using mn?
> Is it safe?


this is a great question


----------



## Geminigirl (Jun 18, 2008)

no there is not that much research on it.


----------



## cech2204 (Jun 19, 2008)

Hello Ladies:  
I was wanting to whip up a MN mixture of my own, but I wanted to use the sulfur powder instead of the grease.  Does anyone know how much would be beneficial or how much would be too much?  Any answers would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## KrimsonKween (Jun 20, 2008)

Okay I am going to try this.  I whipped up mine using:
8 oz bottle
Peppemeint 10 drops
Orange 10 drops
Basil 10 drops
Rosemary 10 dropps
Jajoba 2 oz bottle
Tea Tree 10 dropps
Olive Oil just poured until the bottle was full
Mn family dollar 1 tube
Jock Itch cream table spoon   
Sulfar powder 1 big table spoon

Well I sure hope this works becasue I have almost tried everything and my hair is growing but last month it started breaking off really bad in little pieces of hair.  I have tried aphogee protein (that always works but not this time).  So I am just using water and mn mix 2x a day.  I started Monday. 

I will let you all know how it goes.  I am also hopping my hair is just shedding becasue I have not had alot of shedding.

Regi
Co-wash 2-3 x a week hair mayo
wash 1x week aphogee shampoo
condish aphogee condish 1x week
I hardly ever comb maybe 2 a month
Hardly use heat maybe 4 times since nov.

I did notice ysterday that I had alot of knots so I comb last night while condishing.  I did get some hair in the comb.  I have tried to make my staples hair mayo, and aphogee products.

Thanks


----------



## Aggie (Jun 20, 2008)

cech2204 said:


> Hello Ladies:
> I was wanting to whip up a MN mixture of my own, but I wanted to use the sulfur powder instead of the grease. Does anyone know how much would be beneficial or how much would be too much? Any answers would be greatly appreciated!!!


 
I use only about a tablespoon in a 16oz container of my MN mixture, just remember to blend it in well a sit can be a little lumpy.


----------



## Sanndy (Jun 22, 2008)

Hello ladies after lurking for months Ive finally decided to jump on the band wagon.
My recipe is quite simple:
1 MN 2% (Rite Aid Brand)
1 Tbl spn Sulfur 8

Im going to keep it simple for now though, i may add spectrum virgin oil in it because i just got a color process. I dnt have any perm in my hair do you guys think that the MN and Sulfur alone will be enough to keep my color hydrated to prevent breakage?


----------



## pearlfection (Jun 22, 2008)

Hey ladies,

just checking in. I had to stop using my mn mix b/c i was getting headaches. didnt have that problem the first go round with mn. so I started back today. we will see how things go this week. 

Happy Hair Growth Ladies!


----------



## SailorSuccess (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey ladies, I'm a newbie and would like to try the MN mixtures. Do any of you have thin/fine hair? What were your results with using MN? I ask because I have a thin/fine grade of hair and no that you can't do too much stuff our of the ordinary with this grade. I have a mixture that I mixed up, but just want other opinons before I try it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Peaches75 (Jul 2, 2008)

I stop for a while and now I am going to start using it again. I had alot of progress using it and then I got lazy.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 2, 2008)

I am mixing my MN with my MT now because I want great growth from now on. It helps to keep the itchies away for me too. My recipe is in my fotki.


----------



## Zeal (Jul 3, 2008)

Aggie said:


> I am mixing my MN with my MT now because I want great growth from now on. It helps to keep the itchies away for me too. My recipe is in my fotki.


 

Is that MT or MTG?  What is MT?


----------



## Aggie (Jul 3, 2008)

Zeal said:


> Is that MT or MTG? What is MT?


 
MTG is Mane N Tail Groom

MT is Eqyss's Mega Tek (Cell Rebuilder) see pics of some of the Eqyss line in my siggy.


----------



## janaq2003 (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm trying this again! I'll keep u guys posted.


----------



## kriolagirl (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm new and decided to try MN as I continue transitioning. My mix is:

MN 2%
EVOO
Couple drops of tea tree oil

I have a full head sew-in so I'm putting the mix on at night on my edges/nape and in between the braids underneath.


----------



## naturalepiphany (Jul 7, 2008)

After giving it much thought I have decided to join this thread and try MN. I'll probably start wednesday. i've had braids in for about 5 weeks now and my hair needs a break and then I can really document the growth I'll post my actual recipe on wednesday. Thanks for the inspiration to actual try this.


----------



## MA2010 (Jul 9, 2008)

I finally gave MN a shot this weekend and it was terrible. I think my mix was all wrong!

1 Tube MN (cheapie kind)
1/4 bottle BB Oil moisturizer with Aloe and Castor Oil
2 tbsp Sublimed Sulfer Powder
1 oz EVOO
1 tsp Rosemary Oil
1 tsp Sweet Almond Oil
1 tsp Avocado Oil

I blended this is a small empy hair grease jar and placed it on my scalp only with my finger on Sunday! By Monday my scalp was yellow, gritty, straw like hair, just plain UGLY erplexed!!! And then I saw my all time worst enemy re-appear......DANDRUFF!!! Big flakes all over the place. 

I think might have added too much Sulfer Powder (yellow) to the mix. I will attempt again with a lot less Sulfur powder .

I washed my hair out today with ORS Aloe, Herbal Essence Hello Hydration Shampoo, and then CON Shampoo.

I conditioned with Herbal Essence Hello hydration moisture conditioner and NTM Daily together. My hair is back to being moisturized and happy but I want growth!!!! 

MN here I come again.........................................................


----------



## Aggie (Jul 9, 2008)

Manushka said:


> I finally gave MN a shot this weekend and it was terrible. I think my mix was all wrong!
> 
> 1 Tube MN (cheapie kind)
> 1/4 bottle BB Oil moisturizer with Aloe and Castor Oil
> ...


 
Yes I agree Manushka, for the amount of mix you have here which possibly totals less than 5 ounces of liquid, 2 TBS of sulfur powder is wayyyy too much. I use this same amount of powder to a 24 oz bottle of MN mix. You can barely tell that there's sulfur in it. Be caredful of using too much sulfer honey, okay? Mix either more product or use wayyyy less sulfur powder - a 1/4 to no more than a 1/2 o of a teaspoon would be enough in your current mix above.


----------



## MA2010 (Jul 9, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Yes I agree Manushka, for the amount of mix you have here which possibly totals less than 5 ounces of liquid, 2 TBS of sulfur powder is wayyyy too much. I use this same amount of powder to a 24 oz bottle of MN mix. You can barely tell that there's sulfur in it. Be caredful of using too much sulfer honey, okay? Mix either more product or use wayyyy less sulfur powder - a 1/4 to no more than a 1/2 o of a teaspoon would be enough in your current mix above.


 
*Thanks so much for the encouragement Aggie! I am not given up!!!!*


----------



## Aggie (Jul 9, 2008)

Manushka said:


> *Thanks so much for the encouragement Aggie! I am not given up!!!!*


 
That's the spirit.


----------



## Sanndy (Jul 9, 2008)

Ive been using my MN mix for about two weeks. Applying every day, bagging overnight 2x week and wash & co wash 1x week. Is it still too early to see any type of diffrence, am I doing something wrong?

Ive read that some people had results in a week or twoerplexed. Oh well Im going to hang in there, lets see what happens.

Happy Growing to All!


----------



## 2themax (Jul 18, 2008)

Ok Ladies - Ya'll Ready For This?!"
Every 3 days in a row (WITHOUT WASHING OUT).  Right before I go to bed:

Monistat 2% - approx 2" strip
4 tb of warm water
2 tb coconut oil
2 tb evoo
10 crushed Alfafa tablets
5 crushed Kelp tablets
5 Cayenne capsules (I empty the cayenne into the potion)

I mix all in a plastic bottle with a pointed tip.  Shake, Shake, Shake!.  Part my hair in sections and pour my "potion" from the bottle onto my scalp. Massage as I am pouring it in. My scalp loves it & sucks it right up!!

After I'm finished, I put Silk Elements/Mega-Silk Leave In Moisturizer all over my hair --  especially the ends!  Put my hair in a ponytail.  Then I wrap my hair up for the night.

After 3 days --- I noticed this "fuzz" growing from my hair.  I thought I had done something wrong & put more moisturizer on my hair & covered it up again.  Later, it looked fine.  However, after every 3 - 4 days, I kept getting the same results.  I did some measuring & found out that the "fuzz" was actually new hair growing each time.  My hair grew 2.5" in 1 MONTH!  I thought I was crazy or it was just luck.  I have been doing this now for 6 months & my hair just keeps growing longer & thicker.  I really didn't want the thickness so much, but oh well, it's healthy.  Now, note at first, I would get slight headaches so I would just drink more water & the headaches went away.  I no longer get the headaches.

This was my own made up, "potion" out of frustration, but it WORKS!

Good luck to all y'all sisters.  Hope to see y'all at the event in Vegas.


----------



## 2themax (Jul 18, 2008)

P.S.  By the way, I did not use the entire bottle each time I applied my, "potion" to my hair.  That would be waaaaaaaaaaaayyy too much!  The items that I mixed would last me one week & then I'd make another batch.


----------



## meia (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey ladies- just a quick question!
Did anybody else notice skin irritation on their forehead due to the MN? Its been FOREVER since i've tried this and I really want to soon, lol, and I had to stop exactly for this reason- I would break-out in small trails of bumps on my face. Has anyone experienced this, and if so, how did you combat the irritation? My skin is *finally* clear so i'm not sure if hair growth is worth the risk...lol


----------



## Aggie (Jul 20, 2008)

meia said:


> Hey ladies- just a quick question!
> Did anybody else notice skin irritation on their forehead due to the MN? Its been FOREVER since i've tried this and I really want to soon, lol, and I had to stop exactly for this reason- I would break-out in small trails of bumps on my face. Has anyone experienced this, and if so, how did you combat the irritation? My skin is *finally* clear so i'm not sure if hair growth is worth the risk...lol


 
No, I have never had any kind of irritation from using MN and I haven't heard about anyone else experiencing this either. I know that some persons have experienced headaches but no skin irritation. Hopefully someone else will chime in with a response.


----------



## mistee11 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm using my BT and MN tonite.


----------



## mezzogirl (Jul 21, 2008)

Does anyone know of any adverse affects of using MN after a lye relaxer?  I relaxed my hair today and want to put my MN in tonight.  Experienced MNers what do you think?


----------



## mezzogirl (Jul 21, 2008)

Bumping for response.


----------



## mezzogirl (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm going to bump one more time and if I don't get a response, I'll post as a new thread.:attention:


----------



## KrimsonKween (Jul 23, 2008)

bumping-bumping


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2008)

mezzogirl said:


> Does anyone know of any adverse affects of using MN after a lye relaxer? I relaxed my hair today and want to put my MN in tonight. Experienced MNers what do you think?


 
I would wait atleast a week but that's just my opinion.


----------



## joib (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi Ladies, I'm not officially in the challenge ( waited too late) but want to tell you that my hair has grown 5 inches in 7 months from using MN. I cut it in Dec (back to bsl) and started using my MN mixture in Jan. As of july, it is past mbl speeding to wl. I won't claim wl until all of the hairs make it to the finish line. I took of a couple of weeks off to use MT-yes I jumped on that bandwagon to. I hope to get goood growth with MT, if not back to my good ole MN. I mix my MN with Profective Growth Lotion (for the smell only) and castor oil. Thanks for the good info on this thread. Sorry i don't have pics. All I have is my mesuring tee-shirt. I have starting pics now. Oh, my pic in my profile is about bsl the one with the blue "70's" shirt and the other one is a current prepoo.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 15, 2008)

joib said:


> Hi Ladies, I'm not officially in the challenge ( waited too late) but want to tell you that my hair has grown 5 inches in 7 months from using MN. I cut it in Dec (back to bsl) and started using my MN mixture in Jan. As of july, it is past mbl speeding to wl. I won't claim wl until all of the hairs make it to the finish line. I took of a couple of weeks off to use MT-yes I jumped on that bandwagon to. I hope to get goood growth with MT, if not back to my good ole MN. I mix my MN with Profective Growth Lotion (for the smell only) and castor oil. Thanks for the good info on this thread. Sorry i don't have pics. All I have is my mesuring tee-shirt. I have starting pics now. Oh, my pic in my profile is about bsl the one with the blue "70's" shirt and the other one is a current prepoo.


 
Congratulations joib.


----------



## joib (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks Aggie


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Aug 15, 2008)

Congrats,Joib!  Happy Hair Growing....I'm trying to catch up with ya'!


joib said:


> Hi Ladies, I'm not officially in the challenge ( waited too late) but want to tell you that my hair has grown 5 inches in 7 months from using MN. I cut it in Dec (back to bsl) and started using my MN mixture in Jan. As of july, it is past mbl speeding to wl. I won't claim wl until all of the hairs make it to the finish line. I took of a couple of weeks off to use MT-yes I jumped on that bandwagon to. I hope to get goood growth with MT, if not back to my good ole MN. I mix my MN with Profective Growth Lotion (for the smell only) and castor oil. Thanks for the good info on this thread. Sorry i don't have pics. All I have is my mesuring tee-shirt. I have starting pics now. Oh, my pic in my profile is about bsl the one with the blue "70's" shirt and the other one is a current prepoo.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 15, 2008)

joib said:


> Thanks Aggie


 
You're welcomed.


----------



## MissKim (Aug 22, 2008)

I had to make a slight change to my recipe because I have had a hard time finding the Elasta QP Mango Butter . I'm going to stalk a few more Walgreens to see if I can find it. I've added a few drops of Grapeseed Oil and Avocado Oil to my mix. So this is my staple MN mix and if I can't find the Mango Butter I'll add another moisturizer like Motions.

I've even got my using MN. I mixed some for her and she was shocked at the growth she got.



Aggie said:


> Wow MissKim, this mix sounds really great. I definitely like the SAA addition. Keep us updated on how it works for you.


----------



## kayjay5478 (Aug 22, 2008)

I apoligize I am new to this website but what is MN?


----------



## MA2010 (Aug 23, 2008)

kayjay5478 said:


> I apoligize I am new to this website but what is MN?


 
Hello KayJay,

MN is *miconazole nitrate. *It's the common ingredient found in yeast infection treatment creams. A popular/ familiar name is Monistat 7. 

We use it here as a topical scalp treatment to promote. boost hair growth!

HTH!


----------



## natieya (Aug 23, 2008)

This thread is awesome.  I just want to point out that this method and ayurveda methods are the reason my dandruff finally left.  My scalp is finally happy.  

Question:  Would it be ok to continue using MN with ayurveda methods?

Thanks fam.


----------



## mistee11 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm still using my MN mixture -- it's a lot oilier now because of the heat and humidity we've been experiencing lately (although it's cooled off quite a bit today -- Thank goodness! I'm finding it a little more challenging to apply the MN with my new sew-in. I have to really try and dig in between the tight rows of hair to apply but I make it work! I won't be able to see how much my hair is growing until I take it out probably some time in Oct.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi!

Well, Before bed, I oil my scalp with a mixture of Doo Gro Medicated Hair Vitalizer (ingredients: Petrolatum, Microcrystalline Wax, Sulfur, Menthol, Frangrance, Vitamine A, Vitamine E, Vitamin D, Cherry Bark, Hops, Horsetail Plant Extract, Soap Bark Extract, Safflower Oil, Certified Color) and miconazole nitrate(MN).

1 tube MN and 
1 4 oz. jar Doo Gro
Makes 6 1/2 oz. total, and spreads well so you don't use a lot.

 It makes it a creamy consiency, and easy to use. Initially it is a lil oily, but overnight my hair soaks it in and I am fine in the morning. I started using Mega Tek Cell Rebuilder on August 25, 2008 I mix my MT with Dove Daily Moisture Therapy leave-in spray, Vitamin E Oil, Silk Amino Acids (SAA), Ion Daily Leave Conditioner, and Isoplus Braids Locks and Twist Oil.  I have corn row braids in my hair, so I spray the mixture on my hair and scalp 1-2 times a day.   Right now I am grazing shoulder length, and I am pushing to keep my hair braided with retouches until December when I hope to have gained another 3" putting me at fulll shoulder length. My next goal wil be to grow healthy hair (while in braids still) to arm-pit length by April-June, 2009, and full bra-strap length by December of 2009.

Happy Growing! Let's go get hair down to our butts!!!!


----------



## Aggie (Sep 6, 2008)

myangeleyez1072 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Well, Before bed, I oil my scalp with a mixture of Doo Gro Medicated Hair Vitalizer (ingredients: Petrolatum, Microcrystalline Wax, Sulfur, Menthol, Frangrance, Vitamine A, Vitamine E, Vitamin D, Cherry Bark, Hops, Horsetail Plant Extract, Soap Bark Extract, Safflower Oil, Certified Color) and miconazole nitrate(MN).
> 
> ...


 
This is a nice mix you have here hon but I want you to make sure you do at least one deep conditioning treatment a week even though you are in braids to counteract the protein in the MT, okay?


----------



## Aggie (Sep 6, 2008)

natieya said:


> This thread is awesome. I just want to point out that this method and ayurveda methods are the reason my dandruff finally left. My scalp is finally happy.
> 
> Question: Would it be ok to continue using MN with ayurveda methods?
> 
> Thanks fam.


 Natieya, I used Mn and ayurveda together and still do occasionally with good success. I have some MN mixed in one of my MT concoction as well. I agree, since using MN and ayurveda, I have no flare ups of dandruff anymore. Happy growing honey.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Sep 6, 2008)

Aggie said:


> This is a nice mix you have here hon but I want you to make sure you do at least one deep conditioning treatment a week even though you are in braids to counteract the protein in the MT, okay?


 

I will, Aggie . Since i am in cornrows, should I dilute the conditioner? spray it in? What would you suggest?


----------



## Aggie (Sep 6, 2008)

myangeleyez1072 said:


> I will, Aggie . Since i am in cornrows, should I dilute the conditioner? spray it in? What would you suggest?


 
Yes love, you'd want to dilute the conditioner in some filtered water first, (but not too much water - I'd say about 1.5 oz - 2 oz of conditioner to 6 oz of water should suffice) put the mixture in a color applicator bottle. 

Next, put a stocking cap over your braids, 

then squeeze the diluted conditioner right over the cap into your braids, 

gently massage it in a little all the way to where your natural hair ends, 

keep on for 30 minutes with a plastic cap, 

remove plastic cap and stocking, 

then let shower water gently wash out the conditioner, but at this point do not aggitate the braided hair because it will come out too frizzy. 

Hope this helps.

ETA: by the way, you can wash your hair this way too or you can sponge wash it the Crown & Glory way as suggested by Robin on www.growafrohairlong.com.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Sep 6, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Yes love, you'd want to dilute the conditioner in some filtered water first, (but not too much water - I'd say about 1.5 oz - 2 oz of conditioner to 6 oz of water should suffice) put the mixture in a color applicator bottle.
> 
> Next, put a stocking cap over your braids,
> 
> ...


 

Thanks Aggie!!


----------



## Aggie (Sep 6, 2008)

myangeleyez1072 said:


> Thanks Aggie!!


 
You're quite welcomed myangeleyez.


----------



## autumnlesean (Aug 9, 2009)

OKAY, i mad a mn mix today it consists of:

*Hollywoods Olive Oil Creme'
3 Tubes of MN 2% (1 oz)
Africas Best Ultimate Herbal Oil
Tea Tree Oil
Coconut Oil
EVOO
Water*
...I plan to apply this to my scalp underneath my sew in every other day or every 2 days.


----------



## autumnlesean (Aug 9, 2009)

oh and i forgot sulfur!


----------



## Aggie (Aug 9, 2009)

I just applied my MN mix a few minutes ago. I just started using it again about a couple of weeks or 3 ago. I will use it for about 6 months this time - no breaks, then measure my progress with it, then resume another 6 months.


----------



## Mizkajun (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi there!  what is MN and BT?



SelfStyled said:


> I have finally put my mix together:
> 
> MN
> BT
> ...


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Sep 7, 2009)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Hi!
> 
> Well, Before bed, I oil my scalp with a mixture of Doo Gro Medicated Hair Vitalizer (ingredients: Petrolatum, Microcrystalline Wax, Sulfur, Menthol, Frangrance, Vitamine A, Vitamine E, Vitamin D, Cherry Bark, Hops, Horsetail Plant Extract, Soap Bark Extract, Safflower Oil, Certified Color) and miconazole nitrate(MN).
> 
> ...



*ETA: UPDATE: 9/2009
 at my NEWBIE high hair hopes! Made SL in May, 2009...hoping for APL in December 2009, but realistically it'll probably closer to March/April, 2010. Just started using MN mixture again in August, 09, and will be continuing to use it until APL hair goal is reached, if not permanently. It definitely helps with growth, and I love how it makes my dry scalp issues vanish, and that is worth it's weight in gold all by itself! Also will be adding OCT back to my reggie as soon as finances allow. Avatar is current length.*


----------



## Platinum (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm gonna start back using MN again. Out of all the growth aids I've used, I got the best results with MN. I don't know why I stopped using it.


----------



## supermodelsonya (Dec 8, 2009)

Bumping...

Stayed away from MN because of headaches within a day or two of using.

Mixed with jojoba oil recently and no more headaches...hmmm

So then I mixed a new batch with ORS Hair fertilizer. 

So far, I've got the itchies and a bit of a sore scalp. I use my mix about 3-4X a week and wash my hair 1-2X a week.

Hopefully I'll get some growth.

To those that use MN, have you experienced reversion with your mix?


----------



## Mz.Shug (Dec 8, 2009)

Mizkajun said:


> Hi there! what is MN and BT?


 

No laughing.... but what is it?


----------



## Mattie26 (Dec 8, 2009)

Mn- Monistat
BT- Boundless Tressess
  Someone correct me if I'm wrong. HTH


----------



## Mz.Shug (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## indarican (Dec 28, 2009)

wow i just spent the last couple of hours going through this thread. I love it. I was so torn about which growth aid i was going to use, and it seems like the least expensive and most accesible may be the one that i am going to go with. I cant believe all the great stories that i am reading here in this post. I just recently started my hair care journey. actually i am going to start my actual regimine in January, just trying to get all the products i need first. it looks like MN and some Essential oils might just make that list.
Thank you all for your input both negative and positive and also all the different regimines that we can try. I love it... Fairy tale length by 2013 here i come. Im so excited!!!!!


----------



## TwistNMx (Dec 28, 2009)

I can remember when the very first thread started informing people about MN.  People laughed...they thought that the OP was "crazy".  They made jokes, etc.  But I will testify that this stuff really works.  I used it in the beginning of all this and where there was no growth, growth happened.  Another thing, I don't even need it anymore because I guess there was something in it that activated my continuous growth.  Now with that said, I'm not waist length but I'm going on it again soon. HTH


----------



## Marhia (Dec 29, 2009)

Hello all,

Ok I have been using MN for about a mth and a half now my first 30 days I got really good results so i'm going for another 30 days. I'm currently in yarn braids and I tell you this growth is coming in real good

In my mix I use

2 tubes family dollar 2%MN
Peppermint oil
WGO
WGLO
JBCO
Cayenne pepper
Sulfer 8
MSM
Shea butter oil

I put this all in an applicator bottle and i apply it to my scalp every night, and I massage it in leaving my scalp cool and tingling and I love it!


----------



## gvin89 (Feb 1, 2010)

Any updates from MN users?  I'm still on the fence.....what's your current regimen with it (i.e. how often do you shampoo/condition, dc, how often do you apply, etc.)?  I appreciate any help (pics results would be wonderful).


----------



## iaec06 (Feb 1, 2010)

I only apply when not in a weave


----------



## beauti (Nov 13, 2011)

hi ladies quick question: ive got a full bottle of premixed mn oil mixture underneath bathroom cabinet been sitting a yr now! Is it still safe to use or should i dump it? Theres no mold or anything....


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't want to read all 52 pages so forgive me if these questions were already answered:

Is there a difference in the 2%, 4%, and 7% MN? Is the Dollar Store brand just cheaper or works better?


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Nov 14, 2011)

beauti said:


> hi ladies quick question: ive got a full bottle of premixed mn oil mixture underneath bathroom cabinet been sitting a yr now! Is it still safe to use or should i dump it? Theres no mold or anything....



I used mine and my hair still grew. Do you have peppermint or tea tree oil in it?


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Nov 14, 2011)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> I don't want to read all 52 pages so forgive me if these questions were already answered:
> 
> Is there a difference in the 2%, 4%, and 7% MN? Is the Dollar Store brand just cheaper or works better?



I use 4%. The DS brand is just cheaper. I use the Equate brand and it works just fine


----------



## CJ22 (Feb 9, 2012)

Okay, I'm lost but what the freak is MN? lol


----------



## GIJane (Feb 9, 2012)

CJ22 said:


> Okay, I'm lost but what the freak is MN? lol


 
CJ22 it is monistat I believe. Some of the ladies here use it for hair growth.  Supposedly, others believe that it gives the scalp an healthy environment to produce hair folicles.


----------



## CJ22 (Feb 9, 2012)

oooh okay thank you


----------



## mamaore (Apr 4, 2012)

Bump Bump  

Any one still using MN...


----------



## jprayze (Apr 4, 2012)

mamaore - There's some updates on this thread...including mine, didn't want to repost. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=1209&page=49


----------

